# 'Darker side of life' Interest (DSOL)



## coffeechap

There will be a few slots available on the darker side of life so if you would like to be considered for a slot on the group then cut and paste the list below and add your name, the group is currently limited to 20 however they may be scope to increase this . Please read the original DSOL thread for details

"Cost for the next 3 months, Feb-Mar-Apr, will be £60 including P&P. This gives you 4 x 250g in one delivery each month. Of the same coffeee

thats 1kg of the same coffee each month

For safety you should consider full membership. If we fill up with 20 Members there will not be any Guest Slots available & you could lose out.

When the List is full I will PM all members with payment details.

Remember we are talking about DSOL here for the moment. LSOL details,list, will follow later

Enjoy your coffee?

edit details added mr boots


----------



## coffeechap

List of people

Daren

Kyle


----------



## Kyle548

I'm interested in this.

List of people

Daren

Kyle548


----------



## coffeechap

Daren

Kyle548

Mrboots2u


----------



## CamV6

Daren

Kyle548

Mrboots2u

CamV6


----------



## coffeechap

Can you are already in dude


----------



## Geordie Boy

Daren

Kyle548

Mrboots2u

CamV6

Geordie Boy


----------



## Spukey

Daren

Kyle548

Mrboots2u

CamV6

Geordie Boy

Spukey


----------



## coffeechap

The five people who have expressed an interest in joining the DSOL can now join, we have had a couple drop out and I am able to push the numbers up by a couple to accommodate everyone, I will send you a pm with the payment details etc...


----------



## Xpenno

If there is any room for one more then I'd be up for it!


----------



## Xpenno

Daren

Kyle548

Mrboots2u

CamV6

Geordie Boy

Spukey

Xpenno?


----------



## Daren

Daren - PAID

Kyle548

Mrboots2u

CamV6

Geordie Boy

Spukey


----------



## Geordie Boy

Daren - PAID

Kyle548

Mrboots2u

CamV6

Geordie Boy - PAID

Spukey


----------



## ronsil

OK - Its the 27th Sept today & just to let you know we need all monies (£60) into the pot by 5th. Oct latest.

At this time I have 14 paid up Members, + 3 who have notified me they will be paying this weekend, thank you, but need anybody that has not confirmed for the next DSOL period to please do ASAP.

Coffeechap, Dave - would appreciate your up to date list of new group members so I can look out for their payments

I'm still suffering from the 'moderating' bug. Glen has kindly given me a new login name & password. I will try the new user name, DSOL Treasurer, if this current message fails to get published


----------



## bignorry

my next payment will be easier to identify and quicker paid as Ive now joined the 21st century and entered the world of internet banking .


----------



## coffeechap

ron, will get an up to date spreadsheet to you on sunday, it would appear we will have the same nuumbers so 20


----------



## Spukey

I will transfer the funds Sunday or monday when i have robbed the bank, only joking, but it will be over the weekend!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Spukey said:


> I will transfer the funds Sunday or monday when i have robbed the bank, only joking, but it will be over the weekend!


Good to have ya onboard pal


----------



## ronsil

Getting very close to the deadline for paying in your sub (£60) for the next DSOL 3 month period.

Will the remaining 4 people who asked to be included please get their money in now.

We need to get names & addresses to the Roaster urgently

Ron


----------



## Daren

Ron

Can you confirm you've have mine (sent over a week ago) and have my address please.

Ta


----------



## ronsil

Yep. You are on the list. For the moment Dave is looking after addresses as he has them from the first round. Cheers. Ron

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have they got access to the DSOL group page?


----------



## Spukey

Mine has been paid this morning, should show in the count within 2 hours.

Spukey


----------



## Spukey

Who do i send my name and address to?


----------



## ronsil

Yep- confirming you're in - Please send your address to 'coffeechap'

Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Spukey

Done, thanks Ron and Coffeechap


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have they got access to the DSOL group page?


I have - got my invite the other day. I assume the others got theirs to.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yeah, got mine to


----------



## ronsil

Just put up the full list of people joining in for Oct/Nov/Dec on the DSOL Group. Pleased to say we now have all the cash in the Bank & all set until January.

The October Beans should be with you around 16th.October.

I'm sure coffeechap will be starting a thread for bean feedback which is much appreciated by the Roasters.

The Beans will come from The Coffee Circle in Manchester & James calls his blend Barn Raiser.


----------



## Spukey

Canny wait for this!

Looking forward to trying in beans i probably never would have due to this group!


----------



## Spukey

I dont seam to be able to post on the DSOL sub forum, am i a member yet or am i just stupid?


----------



## Daren

How are you trying to access it? I can't use Tapatalk - it only works using a normal internet browser for me.


----------



## ronsil

Daren said:


> - it only works using a normal internet browser for me.


and for me! although I am having terrible trouble with the 'moderating bug' which inhabits the Forum.

I'm never sure whether my posts/messages are being published. Coffeechap & Glenn keep an eye on it for me & mark my posts moderated if there is a hiccup.

However Spukey I don't think CC has updated the current list at this time as it only completed earlier today. There are also a couple of names to come off from last time.


----------



## ronsil

Memory jogger to coffeechap.

Dave can you please update the DSOL Members list on the Group. Some current new members are asking how to access the closed Group info.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes will do I sent out invites they just have yo respond


----------



## Wando64

Dave, can anyone still join this?


----------



## coffeechap

Unfortunately the subscription is full again but we might have spaces on the next quarter


----------



## Wando64

Thanks, please let me know if a space becomes available.


----------



## ronsil

Usually there are some Beans each month left after member distribution.

Keep in touch with CC after the first of the month.


----------



## DavidBondy

My travel is making it difficult to roast on my visits home. Please consider me for a place when one occurs. Perhaps someone can remind me how DSOL operates as I might have a problem with post (both sending and receiving)

aTdHvAaNnKcSe

David


----------



## ronsil

You subscribe £60 every 3 months. You will receive 4 x 250 grams of roasted darker beans every month. Postage is included in your £60.

We search out the smaller artisan roasters who usually do a special roast for the group.

After the months distribution has completed, Coffeechap usually has some beans for guests at £13 including postage for 500 grams. Keep in touch with him for further details.

I know he currently has some beans available. Again contact him for details.


----------



## DavidBondy

Thanks. I'll give him a ring when I get home from Slovakia at the weekend! He is the best/worst enabler on the forum depending on your point of view!!

DB


----------



## ronsil

Would all DSOL Members please read the current discussion in the 'Darker Side of Life' Group regarding roasters.


----------



## bignorry

any date for this month?


----------



## Daren

7th Dec is mentioned on the other thread


----------



## ronsil

Have just put up some interesting details about our January Roaster (Compass) on the DSOL Group Discussion. Check it out.

Anyone for 85 year old beans?


----------



## ronsil

DSOL Members - please check out the notification I have just put up on the Discussion group board.

Replies please!


----------



## stub24

Hi, I was wondering whether there was any room to add another to your DSOL circle? I was kindly given some of the coffee compass beans and they were definitely my kind of beans.

Stuart


----------



## ronsil

Stuart - PM to 'coffeechap' & he will fill you in. I am sure we will have room for the next quarter.


----------



## Spukey

Ron/Dave i still cannot post in the DSOL group for some reason, i can read it but not post.

I will bow out of the DSOL for now as i am a little skint and want to try a few specific beans that i have had my eye on. Thanks for all your work on this, i am sure i will jump on again in the future if possible.

Spukey


----------



## ronsil

OK - we still have 4 DSOL Members to hear from regarding the next 3 months. (FEB-MAR/APRIL)

Please reply so that we can confirm with people who wish to join.


----------



## CamV6

Folks I am terribly sorry to be so tardy in responding. With regret, I am going to bow out at this point. Cam


----------



## ronsil

Just waiting to hear now from the following 3 Members:

Alisingh

Big Tony

bignorry.

Would anyone wishing to join the Group please PM coffeechap.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 4515

If you end up with spare places can you put me on the waiting list

ooops - will PM Coffeechap

Thanks


----------



## bignorry

Sorry Ron not been looking on site recently,laptop broke and tapatalk useless. Im in for the long haul. Will try and scroll through past few days and catch up with whats happening. If you ever need to contact me in a hurry Daves got my contact details or robert.


----------



## ronsil

bignorry said:


> Im in for the long haul..


Thank you - now on the list.


----------



## coffeechap

If anyone else is interested we could do with a few more members to keep the costs down, as if we can maintain the numbers then we a re in a much better position to speak to the roasters......

Just pop your name on this thread if you are interested, I will be keeping the profile darker for the foreseeable future


----------



## Heligan

coffeechap said:


> If anyone else is interested we could do with a few more members to keep the costs down, as if we can maintain the numbers then we a re in a much better position to speak to the roasters......
> 
> Just pop your name on this thread if you are interested, I will be keeping the profile darker for the foreseeable future


I'd like to come in so here's the start of the list:

Heligan


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> If anyone else is interested we could do with a few more members to keep the costs down, as if we can maintain the numbers then we a re in a much better position to speak to the roasters......
> 
> Just pop your name on this thread if you are interested, I will be keeping the profile darker for the foreseeable future


Excellent news and welcome to our little club for those in any doubt "do not underestimate the power of the dark side".


----------



## 4515

count me in

working dog


----------



## 666tyler

Dave count me in also loved this months offering!


----------



## ronsil

Heligan

working dog

666tyler

You have been added to the list.

The DSOL Members list is on the discussion group within the community section & is regularly updated as soon as you update this thread.


----------



## bignorry

Like the idea of keeping it like the last batch. Sorts the men from the boys.!


----------



## stub24

Heligan

working dog

666tyler

stub24

thanks Guys


----------



## ronsil

We still have room for a couple more but please hurry to register interest.

Will all previous members please checkout the Group discussion for full payment details

New members will get a PM from me with paying-in details.


----------



## ronsil

Up to this morning we have 7 paid up Members with 10 more due to pay in.

Paying-in details are on the DSOL Group Discussion within the Community header.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've paid for me and Daren . Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sorry....will pay today


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> I've paid for me and Daren


......too much my Friend!.

You have paid £60, tis only £55 this trip.

We owe you.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> ......too much my Friend!.
> 
> You have paid £60, tis only £55 this trip.
> 
> We owe you.


Derp. Paypal it back ? Or transfer back again?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have just paid


----------



## ronsil

At todays date (06/02/2014) we've got 12 Members fully paid up leaving 5 more to pay in.

Lets have the cash (£55) guys, saves a lotta work chasing individually.

Thanks in advance:act-up:


----------



## 4085

I paid Ron, but did not state on here as I did not know if it made a difference or not


----------



## MarkyP

Hi Ron,

I've just paid...


----------



## ronsil

dfk41 said:


> .... but did not state on here as I did not know if it made a difference or not


No real need to say you've paid as I check the Bank Statement daily.


----------



## 4085

4 to go...name and shame!


----------



## ronsil

Just updated the Members List for the next 3 months. I have sent new members an invitation to join the list which must be accepted by the new member after which they can gain access for all the announcements, comments & discounts available about the beans each month.

Please reply as soon as possible. Access for DSOL members is via the 'Community' button, then the Group button & then 'The Darker Side of Life' button.


----------



## Daren

Ron, I appear to have been removed from the members list? Any idea what's happened?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have you been black balled Daren?


----------



## ronsil

Don't have 'black balls' here - nor do we normally have 'shared' membership!!

If you had put £27.50 each into the Bank you would have had two memberships.

On to it now Daren, you'll get your invite as soon as....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Ron, I appear to have been removed from the members list? Any idea what's happened?


Ha ha , your my bitch .....( again )


----------



## Daren

3 things;

1. I don't have black balls

2. Cheers Ron

3. I'm nobodies bitch - especially Boots's! (my wife might have a different opinion though)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

When is the next DSOL expected? I need to do some planning!


----------



## Mrboots2u

March ?.........


----------



## ronsil

Coffeechap will be putting up a new thread soon for the Roaster

!st week March for their Beans to be delivered


----------



## ronsil

What would be the Group's feeling if instead of contributing feedback as we currently do, for a Roaster, we filled out a form every month.?

I have in mind that we could cover most aspects of the beans & award marks 1>10 & have a section for comments. I feel this could give us some uniformity in the feedback & possibly avoid what currently tends to happen whereby negative feelings on a Roast can run rampant but positive feedback when the beans are liked does not receive much post space.

Just an idea & comments welcome. I would be prepared to do a trial form & put it up for comment in the Community Group.


----------



## 4515

More than happy to critique each offering although, for me, having a collective discussion about the beans is part of subscribing to DSOL.

I guess feedback would follow peoples tastes rather than the common theme of the discussion (assuming all discussion was had post-critique). The danger is that we then dont discuss the coffee which is the primary reason for the forum.

Ive not been part of DSOL for long but can say that there have been two coffees that I was indifferent about. One was as a guest where one of the beans was excluded from the mix (cant remember the roaster) and one was the light roasted DSOL.

Comments tend to be posted at the extremes of a scale. The Coffee Compass offering received loads of praise. Perhaps part of the challenge is for the roaster to send us coffee that we want to talk / rave about.


----------



## stub24

I quite like the idea of a form, we could then have a record of whats been tried and how it was rated. Something similar to what hasbean have on their website maybe? Even with my poor tasting ability I think I would be able to confidently fill out such a form as long as detailed descriptions of e.g. individual fruits are not required, I would be hopeless with that!

I think the form may actually promote more discussion, perhaps if we all fill it out individually before publishing we may be able to have some different views about the bean come to light. When someone describes the taste of a bean I am quite guilty of trying to taste what has been described and not what I can personally taste.

Just some thoughts

Stuart


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm happy to fill in any feedback the roaster wants, however it is good to have a thread to discuss extractions, etc so we can see what others are finding. I do agree that negative comments seem to go rampant and good ones fizzle out quickly in the current setup


----------



## Mrboots2u

An outsiders point of view ( Im not in this sound of DSOL but have been previously )

These roasters give you a bespoke roast .Thats pretty dam cool , and at a keen price for a bespoke roast too!

Big props to CC and Ron for keeping this going !

You wanna make drinking these fun and not too analytical but the roasters also deserve some constructive and consistent feedback.

Perhaps using a form where people are prompted to answer questions would be a way of achieving this ?

How does it taste in milk , how much milk did you use

Did you try it as ristretto or lungo etc....

If they get really great feedback ( positive or to help improve ) perhaps these roasts will get mass made and other people can enjoy them.

You can spread the joy of great darker roasts !

If they don't get feedback of the 20 odd people then other people might not get the chance to do so ....and looking at say the Small batch stuff last time , i can't work out if people were quieter on it coz it was nice butt they had nothing to say or they are apprehensive of saying

"its tastes like this" on a public thread, or they do't trust their palate ?

Or whether it wasn't much cop and people didn't want to say on a public thread.....

Whats the roaster to make of it ?

Flip of this is that if other roasters were shown great consistent feedback from 20 expert palates then I'm sure it would make it easier for CC and Ronsil to get other roasters on board....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm happy to fill in any feedback the roaster wants, however it is good to have a thread to discuss extractions, etc so we can see what others are finding. I do agree that negative comments seem to go rampant and good ones fizzle out quickly in the current setup


i'm in agreemnet with Geordie Boy, extractions info has been invaluable.


----------



## bignorry

Did we not do something similar last year and it became over complicated?

Why not instead of change just introduce a few basic points to include in our comments. I know once I've dialled in and hit the mark then after first comments I don't bother again if others have put down a similar viewpoint. How about everyone puts in 4 posts minimum ,one for each bag as they work through. Even if its of a similar nature to your previous post then there will be 80 posted opinions.


----------



## coffeechap

As founder of this group I would like it to continue on the vein it was intended and that is about discussing the beans, finding the best extraction recipes, talking about the flavours we are getting and evaluating how the beans develop as a group.

It would be nice to see more contributions from all of the group as that is what the roasters want to see and ultimately is one of the levers I use to secure the best deal I can.


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> As founder of this group I would like it to continue on the vein it was intended and that is about discussing the beans, finding the best extraction recipes, talking about the flavours we are getting and evaluating how the beans develop as a group.
> 
> It would be nice to see more contributions from all of the group as that is what the roasters want to see and ultimately is one of the levers I use to secure the best deal I can.


You already have too many levers- you dont need to use any more


----------



## coffeechap

The roasters do not like being bashed with levers!!!


----------



## Charliej

I have no objection whatsoever to filling in a standardised form of some, but at the end of the month when we have had a while to sum up our thoughts regarding that particular months offering. I wouldn't, however, want this form to prejudice or in fact exclude any other discussion around the coffee on the forum. I find the discussion as much as part of the process as drinking the coffee. I do understand that certainly people are quicker offer negative opinions once someone proffers that opinion 1st and that those who are enjoying it sometimes say the least. I think there is also a section of people that don't feel able to contribute to discussions about the bean in question because they think that they have nothing to contribute to the discussion beyond "I like it" and maybe due to a lack of experience don't know how to frame their opinions the way they wish to or don't wish to appear foolish when offering up what they are getting when they drink the coffee. I think these people would have more to say on a feedback form maybe.


----------



## ronsil

September starts tomorrow & with the new month will come the last of the DSOL current subscription.

The new 3 months will start for Oct-Nov-Dec.

We have a few more places to offer any new participants who may like to join.

Here is the current list & it would be good if DSOL Members could signal your intentions for going forward for the next quarter.

Coffeechap

Ronsil

DFK41

BillCoxfam

Working Dog

Geordie Boy

Stub24

Gangstarrrrr

Yes Row

Heligan

Jollybean

MarkyP

Urbanbumpkin

Big Norry

Charlie

For prospective new members you pay a sub of £55 including postage, up front for the 3 month period.

You will receive each month 4 x 250 grams bags in one delivery. Pay now for cover up to & including Christmas.

The coffee will be whole beans roasted darker side of medium. Usually the selected roaster, a different one each month, does a special roasting for DSOL..

If you would like to nominate a favourite roaster please put their name up for consideration.

We've enjoyed some lovely roasts over the past few months. Long may that continue.

We do have a top limit of 20 members as this amount seems to work best for most roasters.

First come,first served. I will post out payment details to all once we have an idea of numbers.


----------



## Yes Row

Yes please, I wish to continue.

Really have enjoyed the offering this 1/4. Well done and thanks to all who organise


----------



## Jollybean

Yep I'm in again too please Ron. Some really good beans recently which I have really enjoyed and the group's comments really help guide me in the right direction to get the best out of them. Thanks to all who make it happen.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Count me in


----------



## 4515

I'm in for the next quarter


----------



## stub24

I will be bowing out for the next three months, want to try some lighter roast beans.

thanks

Stuart


----------



## Heligan

I'm bowing out too. I'm also exploring some lighter roasts and as my husband is on decaf only at the moment I'm struggling to get through the DSOL and everything else I want to try. I've really enjoyed the DSOL I've had though, and thanks to Ronsil and CC for organising the group.

Jane


----------



## 4085

Count me in please


----------



## truegrace

im for a 3 month sub if there is a spot going to new peeps


----------



## Charliej

Subject to some financial juggling (just had to tax the car grrr a month later and could have done it on monthly payments) I'm in again as usual.


----------



## monkey66

I'm up for this if there is a place?


----------



## ronsil

Thank you - will update with a new list after I hear from everyone.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm going to be leaving the DSOL for the next quarter too I'm afraid.

I'd recommend it to any of the new members as it's been a complete education for me. Thank again guys for organising this every month.


----------



## coffeechap

It has been a year now of my little project and i have thoroughly enjoyed the ride, however now is the time for me to bow out of the fun, primarily because I am organising a Lighter side of Life and want to focus my atention on that instead. I am sure you guys will continue the good work and enjoy many more months of the dark stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> It has been a year now of my little project and i have thoroughly enjoyed the ride, however now is the time for me to bow out of the fun, primarily because I am organising a Lighter side of Life and want to focus my atention on that instead. I am sure you guys will continue the good work and enjoy many more months of the dark stuff.


Thanks for all the hard work you put in on this ( Ron too recently )

I'm sure it's in good hands going forward


----------



## MarkyP

Sorry Ron, I've been away on holiday... I'd like to stay in if it's not too late!


----------



## ronsil

coffeechap said:


> It has been a year now of my little project and i have thoroughly enjoyed the ride, however now is the time for me to bow out of the fun, primarily because I am organising a Lighter side of Life and want to focus my atention on that instead. I am sure you guys will continue the good work and enjoy many more months of the dark stuff.


I'm sorry I've enjoyed helping the 'Chap' but I really don't want to run the Group on my own. I just don't have the available time it takes to keep the Group 'on the road'

Will pass over the surplus funds we've made this past year to Glenn.


----------



## coffeechap

still happy to help out ron if that sways you, just want to focus on some lighter beans for a while


----------



## Blackstone

Would like to join if space available and if group is to continue


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm going to bow out as well. I've really enjoyed the group but fancy a bit of a change so I'm going for the LSOL for a while.

Many thanks to Dave and Ron for all the efforts, it's been more of an education than I ever expected


----------



## stevenh

Would like to give this a try if still available...


----------



## coffeechap

Just to waylay some concerns I will still be involved in sorting out roasters and negotiating deals, Ron is still up for doing the money side of things and will be doing the same for the lighter side as well, so we are still on for this, I will post up a list soon and get this rolling for the next lot of subscriptions.


----------



## billcoxfam

I'm still in.

Many thanks to Dave and Ron, I've learned a lot over the past 12 months and discovered several favourite roasters.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Thanks very much Ron and Dave, your efforts really are very much appreciated. Some I've liked, some not, but it's been a good education and I'm glad to have been able to try these different roasters.


----------



## bignorry

Sorry I've not posted up sooner had a lot on my plate. I'm in for the duration or until I'm banned from caffeine. Dave you have been an inspiration and Ron hope you continue on as you've been doing a grand job


----------



## ronsil

So as of today's date this is the list going forward:

DSOL

ronsil

DFK41

BillCoxfam

Working Dog

stevenh

truegrace

Gangstarrrrr

Yes Row

Jollybean

MarkyP

Blackstone

BigNorry

Charliej

monkey66

If you would like to join please add your name & copy & paste in your reply.

If someone has changed their mind please delete their name & also copy & paste in a reply.

Coffeechap will be on soon with details of cost for the 3 month period. You will be getting 4 x 250 grams same bean in one delivery each month for Oct-Nov-Dec. In most cases the Roaster does something special for the Group.

I will PM all members on the final list with bank payment details in good time


----------



## stevenh

Thanks. Ps some names appear twice?


----------



## ronsil

Thank you - Now corrected, I hope:drink:


----------



## stevenh

Lol gangstarrrrr still down twice.

So is it effectively 1kg/month? Though old group was 500g?


----------



## ronsil

No - group membership has always been 4 x 250 grams per month.

Limited guest's lots are 2 x 250s


----------



## ronsil

Can now confirm, many have asked, that the cost will be £55 for the 3 months.

*Please check the list to ensure your name is on.*

*
*

As soon as 'cc' posts up more Roaster & group details we shall confirm & PM the list with payment arrangements.


----------



## ronsil

Anybody else wishing to join?.

Please get your names on the list.

Payment details going out this weekend.


----------



## Milanski

Yes please, count me in on this one:

DSOL

ronsil

DFK41

BillCoxfam

Working Dog

stevenh

truegrace

Gangstarrrrr

Yes Row

Jollybean

MarkyP

Blackstone

BigNorry

Charliej

monkey66

Milanski


----------



## coffeechap

Having reviewed the last few threads on the darker side of life and having spoken to a few potential roasters for this subscription, I am in a bit of a quandary!

The DSOL has always been about enjoying darker roasted beans and giving feedback to the roasters about the offering that they give us, in return we have had some cracking deals on beans for the group. However I have noticed that the feedback element has been significantly less recently and the potential roasters have noticed this too and were reluctant to contribute as a result. So if the premise for the group is active discussion and we are not really putting a lot of discussion into the group then what do we do?

Before I commit to any further DSOL subscriptions I would like some ideas of how we can ensure that the feedback is given to the roasters and that they receive the benefits that I so enthusiastically put forward to them every month ( this got a bit embarrassing when the apparent lack of feedback was pointed out to me)

This will mean that the next DSOL subscription is currently on hold pending some tangible and viable ideas.

Apologies if this has inconvenienced anyone...


----------



## 4515

Its a real shame if the group doesnt continue. There have been some great beans that I would have otherwise not tried. Feedback volume has appeared to be higher when the beans are either really good or not so good.

I have bought more coffee from some of these roasters based on my experience with DSOL. Coffee Compass being a good example.

I guess for the roasters they make their decision on forum endorsements leading to additional sales. If it doesnt benefit their bottom line then they will chose not to participate.


----------



## 4085

I would send each member a feedback form which needs to be sent back to the roaster, after all, the feedback is for them and not really open source.


----------



## 4515

Is it feedback to the roaster thats the answer or discussion / banter on the forum about the roaster ?


----------



## Jollybean

Coffeechap have the roasters given an idea of the type of feedback they find useful? For example do they want reviews of the flavours detected, how we like it, what dose we use, suited better to milk drinks or espresso, would we buy again, how it changed over time etc, etc. I am more than happy to complete a questionnaire once I have finished the beans if this would provide useful feedback for the roasters.

I really like this month's bean which is fantastic as an espresso but I don't like it so much with milk. It seems to have improved over time and I am getting the best shots I've had now, so for me at least quite a long resting period.


----------



## bignorry

This months has been the most difficult I've had for dialling in and as such I've not been able to give an opinion yet.I've been hanging on to see if it is just me or is it everyone.I'm three bags down and just starting to get consistency didn't want to post up anything that was not accurate.

Think a form was ruled out previously as it limited the review but if there are not enough reviews then a form is next best thing


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I always found posting on the open forum useful because:-

A) It gives direct feedback to the Roaster.

B) It gives feedback to other members on what dose, basket size, temp, extraction works well for them. Subsequently people experiment more and get away from 18g in, 28g out in 25 secs for every shot.

I do agree though that there has been less feed back on roast of late.


----------



## evoman

If this goes forward, is there still space to get added to the list? Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes thee is space if you want in


----------



## evoman

coffeechap said:


> Yes thee is space if you want in


Great, I would love to be included if you manage to sort out the plans (and thanks for trying!). So it looks like it would be:

DSOL

ronsil

DFK41

BillCoxfam

Working Dog

stevenh

truegrace

Gangstarrrrr

Yes Row

Jollybean

MarkyP

Blackstone

BigNorry

Charliej

monkey66

Milanski

Evoman


----------



## ronsil

Well, I've kept quiet to see how this develops. We've got enough people to make this a goer but we need to get round this feedback situation.

I've made initial approaches to Roasters to assist coffeechap & I can tell you it isn't easy. I could name 3 Roasters who did not want to participate because of the risk of negative feedback. I always ask them to read what we do & it's after that point they do not wish to proceed.

Other Roasters as cc says would like more feedback. Nothing technical just what flavours we perceive, recipes we have tried, would we buy it again sort of thing.

Currently we've got 15 people. Would someone like to design a simple form we can fill up each month & use in conjunction with banter/comments etc that we all love doing.

Do bear in mind coffeechap still heads up this Group although he's giving this quarter a miss in order to try lighter roasts, I only assist with the cash collection & payments.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

What about sending a quick couple of emails direct to the roaster? Shouldn't be that much hassle? And negates the risk of negative feedback on a public forum. This assumes they the roaster wants feedback. In some cases I could see them not wanting feedback, instead seeing it as a way to sell 15-20kg (that approach is fine too).


----------



## 4515

More questions than suggestions here I'm afraid

Is one of the challenges here that we are running out of roasters who meet the DSOL spec that have not participated in the initiative?

and

If we are seeing this challenge with DSOL, wont the same apply to LSOL ? The only difference I can see is the roast - issues around negative feedback / lack of feedback, I imagine, will also apply


----------



## Mrboots2u

Perhaps there are no more roasters, wanting to meet the spec, perhaps there just isn't enough in it for them. I doubt there is a bundle of money in producing a bespoke roast just for dsol only...and without feedback or even forum traffic what's in it for them...

Until the lsol is running we can't really judge how much or what feedback it will generate. Different mix of people may or may not produce a different output.

Novelty of a new project may also spur people on initially.


----------



## 4515

At the price of the subscription I dont think there the roasters will get rich quick. I may be wrong here but I suspect that the benefit to the roasters is the positive feedback and the interest in their product leading to greater interest in their pfroduct and higher sales.

Totally agree that there needs to be something in it for the roaster and we should make an effort to feed back on the months offerings as the roaster has taken the time to partake. There is always the possibility of negative feedback althought that has been the exception to date.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I think the biggest problem in terms of DSOL is that the beans have generally been at their best extracted a single way and for a single type of drink. Therefore once you've worked out what it is there's not much more to comment on.

The LSOL may get more discussion as IMO you've got more options where they might work (e.g. as brewed, espresso, milk drinks, etc). As people try different methods there's more to talk about. DSOL is generally suitable for espresso based drinks only.

Maybe giving a little more options for the roasters in terms of what helps to drive discussion and potential experimentation might help. For example, they could split the beans so that they're roast profiles are slightly different (e.g. mark them bag A, B, C & D) and see what the feedback is, although I realise this goes against one of the reasons for getting a kilo in the first place so you have a good quantity to dial in.

There might need to be a better method of giving negative (or constructive) feedback to the roasters as to be frank, I'm not the type of person who likes doing this on a public forum as these type of comments can be harmful to businesses when really it wouldn't be a fair reflection of their overall offering


----------



## Mrboots2u

Great thoughtful post Geordie


----------



## DavecUK

How about....asking the various roasters who participated in the Darker side of life, it seems a much easier way of finding out than having a discussion on the forum?

1. Why did they do it

2. Did they want feedback (and how)

3. Are they interested in doing more

4. Do they have any feedback to the participants

5. Anything they would change


----------



## ronsil

OK - Both coffeechap & me are listening.

We'll wait a couple more days to see what other ideas may come up & then we'll have a discussion to decide the best way to go forward from here.

Watch this space


----------



## Yes Row

There has to be an advantage to roasters participating, or they would not bother. I guess there are basically 3

1) they get to sell 15+kg of beans in one go

2) they get the beans critiqued by, sorry, coffee geeks

3) they pick up repeat custom

Maybe we should make it a requirement of the group you participate or leave?

By this I mean we have a stock form like in the early days, with any additional info requested by the roaster. This is filled in a min of 4 times (1x250g) to show profile progression and banter stays on the thread.

Some participants, like me, are not good descriptors and struggle and this is overcome by an analyst form

Hope this makes sense but working from my phone!


----------



## stevenh

Hi ronsil and coffeechap, is this definitely not going to go ahead for October?

I'm running low on beans now so need to plan whether to wait or get my next 1Kg batch of beans from Rave again...


----------



## ronsil

A decision will be made by this weekend.....

We want to get it right over this feedback stuff hence the delay.

Apologies...


----------



## coffeechap

Ok thankyou everyone for your suggestions, I am sure that he forum can continue with this great little club, however due to personal circumstances, I will just not have the time to do this and the lighter side side of life, so therefore it is with regret that I will have to bow out from the organisational side of the DSOL, so I am therefore asking for a member of the DSOL to step up and take over the negotiation and organisation of the group, Ron has agreed to continue with the financial side just need someone with a little savvy about them to cajole a good deal from the roasters, I am happy to have a good chat with this person to aid the transition.


----------



## ronsil

I was hoping for some sort of response on here after cc's post yesterday.

To encourage some support in order for DSOL to go forward, I thought I'd set out what is required by way of assistance.

Hold & keep up database of all DSOL members addresses. Add guest addresses each month as needed

Talk to a roaster & explain what we look for & discuss our spec, medium to dark roasts, with him. Ask him for his suggestions & if he wants to do a special for the Group SO or Blend of his choice.

Ask him if he would like to do a one off order of approx 20 kgs, in 16 packages of 4 x 250 grams & a further 4 kgs (guest slots) packed 2 x 250 grams. To include postage to the addresses supplied by you from the DB.

Ensure all guest deliveries are fulfilled.

Negotiate a price with him detailing the advantages of exposure to the whole Forum through the group's activities. However if you don't fancy negotiating I don't mind doing that as I have to have contact with the Roaster anyway for their bank details etc. for payment

If no one, understandably, has the time to assist then regrettably the Group will have to fold.

Coffeechap is very happy to talk with someone to explain further or PM me if you wish.


----------



## 4515

I would have offered to help but I have my day job in IT management and then my evening / weekend job managing our company finances and marketing.

I'm already paying people to do jobs that I would normally undertake myself so dont have any spare time to commit to assisting with running DSOL. Im not making excuses or complaining here, just explaining my personal situation.


----------



## Milanski

I've not partaken in this before and am in no way an authority on roasts/profiles/tasting notes etc. I don't have developed palate and I wouldn't necessarily feel 100% comfortable talking to roasters about the particulars of a particular roast.

However, if it's just as outlined in your earlier post Ron, then I reckon even I could managed that.

So, in order to see DSOL continue I sirs, shall step forward (but got to step out right now so may not reply for a bit...).


----------



## coffeechap

Don't worry Milan I will keep you right mate, thankyou very much for stepping forward as it would have been a real shame to see this end.


----------



## ronsil

Thank you for that.

Will PM you over the weekend & then I will re-post the List for confirmation of members.

We may well be a week or so late with our October offering but will keep everyone informed.

Thanks again.


----------



## Scotford

I've not been in on this but I always keep an eye on the threads when they pop up.

I think that Yes Row has raised a very valid idea as the roasters will then get a broad spectrum of feedback that is easy to read and decipher.

Glad to see someone step up to the helm.


----------



## CamV6

I'm sure everyone will join me in saying a massive massive thank you to Dave coffeechap for conceiving, originating, running and maintaining the DSOL and procuring for us all some wonderful beans and your tireless energy and commitment to this cause.

THANK YOU COFFEECHAP!

Milianski, well done for putting your hand iup to take the baton. Good man. I'm sure many will be very grateful for your efforts going forward.

I love our coffee forum community. Group hug!


----------



## ronsil

This is the current list of members who have expressed a wish to carry on for another 3 months:

1 -ronsil

2 -dfk41

3 -BillCoxfam

4 -Working Dog

5 -stevenh

6 -truegrace

7 -Gangstarrrrr

8 -Yes Row

9 -Jollybean

10 -MarkyP

11 -Blackstone

12 -BigNorry

13 -Charliej

14 -monkey66

15 -Milanski

We can take 4/5 more interested in joining. Just add next number & your name.

I'll leave the list up over the weekend & then get PMs to everyone regarding payment details.

Once we know our final membership numbers we can advertise some guest slots.


----------



## 4085

I am in, and cheers to CC and Ron and now Miles......I too will step in and help next time but I have been snowed under with problems and have had no time for luxuries like this......but hopefully sunnier days are around the corner soon!


----------



## Milanski

David, sorry dude, one time too many. My name's Milan.

I don't really see how this is a luxury.

We all have busy lives and our own problems to deal with but I don't think that anyone that's been a regular on here can deny how much value for money this place is.

If I can give a little back despite my workload and own problems then I'm happy. If I can find the time to post on here the I can find the time to actively help out too.


----------



## 4085

Milan, the luxury I referred to was that of time.......I know and have organised many many things in my life.....all done well because that is me. All I meant was that I could not afford the time right now to do this well. believe me, we all have problems but if you knew what mine were you would understand what I am rabitting on about.....still, I am not after sympathy or support.......merely saying that in another time and another place I would gladly have made the offer that you have


----------



## ronsil

ronsil said:


> This is the current list of members who have expressed a wish to carry on for another 3 months:
> 
> 1 -ronsil
> 
> 2 -dfk41
> 
> 3 -BillCoxfam
> 
> 4 -Working Dog
> 
> 5 -stevenh
> 
> 6 -truegrace
> 
> 7 -Gangstarrrrr
> 
> 8 -Yes Row
> 
> 9 -Jollybean
> 
> 10 -MarkyP
> 
> 11 -Blackstone
> 
> 12 -BigNorry
> 
> 13 -Charliej
> 
> 14 -monkey66
> 
> 15 -Milanski
> 
> We can take 4/5 more interested in joining. Just add next number & your name.
> 
> I'll leave the list up over the weekend & then get PMs to everyone regarding payment details.
> 
> Once we know our final membership numbers we can advertise some guest slots.


Bumping this List forward


----------



## Yes Row

Paid, and thanks to the guys making this happen. I would like to have been able to help but as with many of us, timing was not good for me.


----------



## stevenh

Paid. Thanks guys.


----------



## Blackstone

Currently out of the country but will get this sorted by tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## monkey66

Payment sent, info sent.


----------



## Blackstone

paid and address sent


----------



## MarkyP

Paid.


----------



## ronsil

Just 3 more yet to pay.

Please be soon & then we can start a guest list for October.


----------



## Milanski

Ok, so out of 14 (excluding myself) I only have 7 addresses.

Can anyone who has not PM'd me their postal addresses please do so?


----------



## Blackstone

name and shame time?


----------



## 4085

Miles, just say who has not contacted you. I did but do not know if you got my pm


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Miles, just say who has not contacted you. I did but do not know if you got my pm


Dave his name is Milan...


----------



## 4085

his name might be milan, but in my minds eye, it is miles......


----------



## Milanski

dfk41 said:


> his name might be milan, but in my minds eye, it is miles......


I've no idea where you got Miles from Dave.

A little fantasy going on there or something??


----------



## ronsil

As I just said to David - reminds me of Trigger in 'Fools & Horses' who insisted on calling Rodney, Dave:act-up:


----------



## 4085

I wish I knew.......anyway, I will try to remember, if not, I apologise for any inconvenience........it is a bit like writing mrbootrs...I want to write something much more offensive but usually manage to control it


----------



## Milanski

The addresses are not quite so urgent as payments.

Those who have not sent me their addresses will know who they are and I will PM them when it becomes urgent.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I wish I knew.......anyway, I will try to remember, if not, I apologise for any inconvenience........it is a bit like writing mrbootrs...I want to write something much more offensive but usually manage to control it


Your controlling your offensiveness?


----------



## Charliej

Milan have you got my address or do you need it? I'd also like to offer any help I can with sorting roasters etc out, as I generally have plenty of time on my hands.


----------



## Milanski

Hi Charlie,

Please PM me your address.

Thanks for your offer of help. I will keep you in mind if I need a hand.

Thank you.


----------



## evoman

Some pages back I tried to get added to the list - just back from some travel and see that this was missed in the final list of participants - any chance to get in still or is it all done? Cheers.


----------



## Milanski

You're still good evoman. Please PM Ronsil to send you payment details and PM me your delivery address.

So currently the list looks like this:

1 -ronsil

2 -dfk41

3 -BillCoxfam

4 -Working Dog

5 -stevenh

6 -truegrace

7 -Gangstarrrrr

8 -Yes Row

9 -Jollybean

10 -MarkyP

11 -Blackstone

12 -BigNorry

13 -Charliej

14 -monkey66

15 -Milanski

16 -evoman

Any more takers?


----------



## ronsil

3 yet to pay - have sent you PMs


----------



## 4085

I have to say, that I have enjoyed this bean. I would not buy it again though as it is not punchy enough for me. that said, I have finished the lighter roasted version of the bean the boys sent out. WOW.....full of fruit tough whether it was crushed grapes or bruised loganberries grown on the shores of the River Dee, but on the part where the river approaches the sea as opposed to around the central bridge ......not acidity at all and very enjoyable! See what you can do, you light r roasted roasters if you have the desire?


----------



## evoman

Payment sent - my address will be next via PM - thanks for taking the time to set it all up - looks like it will be great -


----------



## truegrace

Payment sent as well, bit delayed due to no internet but all sorted now, although classic is buggered so its aero press for now!


----------



## ronsil

Milanski said:


> You're still good evoman. Please PM Ronsil to send you payment details and PM me your delivery address.
> 
> So currently the list looks like this:
> 
> 1 -ronsil
> 
> 2 -dfk41
> 
> 3 -BillCoxfam
> 
> 4 -Working Dog
> 
> 5 -stevenh
> 
> 6 -truegrace
> 
> 7 -Gangstarrrrr
> 
> 8 -Yes Row
> 
> 9 -Jollybean
> 
> 10 -MarkyP
> 
> 11 -Blackstone
> 
> 12 -BigNorry
> 
> 13 -Charliej
> 
> 14 -monkey66
> 
> 15 -Milanski
> 
> 16 -evoman
> 
> Any more takers?


Pleased to say all listed members are now fully paid up.

A little more work to do with the Roaster then we will start a new DSOL thread & invite Guest slots.

TBC but probably aiming to get the coffee to you around third week in October.


----------



## Milanski

In the final stages of agreeing which roaster we're going with for the first lot, but we're nearly there and I can't wait to try their offering!


----------



## truegrace

Looking forward to it. Only just finishing the coffee compass and still tasting great!

Gonna have to get a bag of something to tide me over til mid Oct though, so signature it will probably be!


----------



## Milanski

Ok, quick update: Original roaster was being surprisingly unresponsive after sending 6 bags of beans for consideration (one of which was outstanding!). Can only assume things are going very well for them meaning less time to reply to emails









New roaster found. Samples being sampled today (though beans still need to degass), so we should have a bean/roast of choice in the next couple of days.

I will start a new thread with the roaster name in a day or so offering guest slots up for sale. Delivery of 1st batch estimated in last week of October so plan your next coffee purchases accordingly


----------



## jeebsy

Milanski said:


> Ok, quick update: Original roaster was being surprisingly unresponsive after sending 6 bags of beans for consideration (one of which was outstanding!). Can only assume things are going very well for them meaning less time to reply to emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New roaster found. Samples being sampled today (though beans still need to degass), so we should have a bean/roast of choice in the next couple of days.
> 
> I will start a new thread with the roaster name in a day or so offering guest slots up for sale. Delivery of 1st batch estimated in last week of October so plan your next coffee purchases accordingly


Sounds like there's a couple of perks to running the group!


----------



## ronsil

jeebsy said:


> Sounds like there's a couple of perks to running the group!


Not really - Its quite a bit of pressure to get it right for everyone.


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> Sounds like there's a couple of perks to running the group!


Not something I had considered when agreeing to do it, but it is a bit of a bonus!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Sounds like there's a couple of perks to running the group!


Any perks are well deserved for organising coffee for you lot of reprobates ..

As Ron says getting it right for everyone isn't easy

Props to Milan


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Any perks are well deserved for organising coffee for you lot of reprobates ..
> 
> As Ron says getting it right for everyone isn't easy
> 
> Props to Milan


Didn't think being the organiser of dsol was all models, yachts and lunch in Monaco but it's good to get something back for your troubles, even if it is a bit of a busman's holiday


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> ...models, yachts and lunch in Monaco...


I'm working on those...


----------



## bignorry

Will they be delivered rested?


----------



## Milanski

Probably not.


----------



## Blackstone

if you need any help testing, you know im only round the corner from you


----------



## Milanski

By all means come round!

Be nice to meet another forum member at the least!


----------



## jeebsy

You'll get to meet Bruce too


----------



## Milanski

..worth it just for that!


----------



## Blackstone

bruce? the dog?


----------



## Milanski

Oh, he ain't just a dog!


----------



## paul whu

Have moved you onto the correct thread


----------



## monkey66

When do we expect the first round to land?


----------



## 4515

mine arrived today


----------



## ronsil

monkey66 said:


> When do we expect the first round to land?


All posted out last Friday.

If no joy by Wednesday post let us know.


----------



## monkey66

Just landed.


----------



## Blackstone

I think mine was attempted today as I have a royal mail card. Will have to wait until Friday to collect though


----------



## evoman

Got mine today - haven't tried them yet. Not sure if I missed some info - are all four bags the same beans (no clear label) - also, do we know what the beans are? This is my first delivery from the DSOL, sorry if I am ignorant.

(is this the same roast listed in the Rounton DSOL thread? I assume so, and so I can use that info to answer my questions!)


----------



## ronsil

DSOL are always the same batch of beans. The idea is that you try them as the month progresses & see how they develop over that period.

We ask you to try to guess origin of the Beans & all is revealed at the end of month.

Post up your feedback on the Beans in the Rounton DSOL Thread. Feedback need not be elaborate, really just what you can taste & how you like them.


----------



## ronsil

We are looking to get out the November DSOL towards the end of the month.

I sense that there are a fair amount of beans around the Forum just at the moment, BB trials,Hasbean, Show gifts, & other freebies.

With this in mind & the Christmas bonus Beans to DSOL Members going out before Christmas, we are thinking of sending out the December quota in January instead.

Does anybody have an objection to this? We have a December Roaster lined up but they would be very happy to do January if we wanted.


----------



## 4515

January suits me


----------



## stevenh

January is fine for me too I'm still on first bag of 4 just now...


----------



## Blackstone

jan is fine for me


----------



## Blackstone

on a separate note, im really not getting on well with these beans.

i have tried a few through the areopress and they were so so.

with espresso, they are really bland and complete lack of flavour.

how is everyone else getting on?


----------



## truegrace

Jan is fine for me as well, Only just into the second bag, and had another 250g from BB just dropped through the door so plenty of coffee!


----------



## Milanski

Please keep findings of the Rounton roast on the DSOL Rounton thead please.

Let's continue to see if people are up for a Jan delivery...

I am!


----------



## Jollybean

January is good for me


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

As above, Jan. Got a few to be working through!


----------



## Yes Row

Fine with me


----------



## ronsil

Thanks for confirmations.

Seems most would go for a January delivery so lets go with that.


----------



## Milanski

...I'm getting quite excited with November's offering!

Just finalising details now and will post on a new thread when all is confirmed.

Get ready to snap up those guest slots (before I put my name down for some extra bags!!).


----------



## paul whu

Likewise

I am keen for involvement should the possibility arise


----------



## Bigpikle

Managed to grab a guest slot on the next DSOL and wondering if its possible to get on te list as a regular? Do you need to commit to every month or can you skip the odd one? I travel loads with work and some months I'm barely home so occasionally I might want to pass.

Is there a 'once a year' sign on or can you join whenever?

Thanks


----------



## ronsil

You can join whenever you wish.

It is a 3 month commitment as we need to know our income in advance in order to do the deals with a Roaster.

We shall be asking folk to renew their membership in January for Feb/Mar/Apr 2015. You can't always rely on getting a guest slot as we only offer the beans remaining up to max of 20 kilos in total. This figure being the ideal quantity for a Roaster


----------



## Bigpikle

Thanks - that makes sense. I'll keep an eye open in Jan for the next round assuming I get on OK with this lot.


----------



## ronsil

Here is a List of everyone who has *ever* been a full Member of the DarkerSOL group.

This List does not include any monthly Guest Slots only past & present full members.

Please ensure everyone on the list has their postal addresses registered with Milanski.

Just 'do it' & the reason will become clear over the next couple of weeks. Don't miss out

Coffeechap

ronsil

dfk41

BillCoxfam

Working Dog

stevenh

truegrace

Gangstarrrrr

Yes Row

Jollybean

MarkyP

Blackstone

BigNorry

Charliej*

monkey66

milanski

evoman

geordie boy

bubbavegas

daren

jonners

urbanbumpkin

badger28

camv6

spukey

mrboots2u

xpenno

stub24

heligan

666tyler


----------



## Milanski

There's a few of you guys on this list that I don't have an address for.

Please PM me if you've never sent me your delivery address!


----------



## Spukey

You should have mine, but if not let me know and i'll resend.

Spukey!


----------



## ronsil

Another year & we are now in January.

DarkerSOL>

Here is the current list of full members. People going forward for the next 3 months need do nothing for the moment.. Anyone not going forward please copy & paste omitting your name. At the moment we are able to accept a few more Members so copy & paste adding your name to the empty numbered slot.

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - Working Dog

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Charliej

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17-

18-

19-

20-

Cost for the next 3 months, Feb-Mar-Apr, will be £60 including P&P. This gives you 4 x 250g in one delivery each month.

For safety you should consider full membership. If we fill up with 20 Members there will not be any Guest Slots available & you could lose out.

When the List is full I will PM all members with payment details.

Remember we are talking about DSOL here for the moment. LSOL details,list, will follow later

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## stevogums

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - Working Dog

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Charliej

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18-

19-

20-

Added myself.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Glenn

For clarity, Ron provides me with the account status on a quarterly basis and I am pleased to advise that he is running the books perfectly.

The suppliers are always paid in advance and the funds are safe for the duration of the subscription.

Thank you Ron for managing this aspect of DSOL and LSOL


----------



## madaetihw

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - Working Dog

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Charliej

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19-

20-

Added myself if thats ok!


----------



## oddknack

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - Working Dog

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Charliej

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## 4515

I'm going to dip out for this quarter. I've been awash with coffee recently and am currently playing with lighter roasts on the L1. Big thanks to Ron and Milanski for running DSOL - long may it continue

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 -

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Charliej

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## jonners

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Charliej

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## Glenn

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## 7493

1 - ronsil

2 - dfk41

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## johnealey

Could I go on as 1st reserve if all current members stay in please? (EDIT: added in to slot 2 in post below, thanks)

Many thanks

John


----------



## truegrace

When will the payment for the next 3 months be required? Gonna be a bit skint til 23rd so couldn't pay til then so If its needed before I will have to drop out


----------



## 4085

1 - ronsil

2 -

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## johnealey

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - stevenh

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## ronsil

Thanks Guys, looks like we are all complete. Will be sending out payment details over the next week or so.

Will be checking it out with each Roaster but it looks like we will be mainly running without Guest Slots in the future, February onwards.

I did warn you this could happen.


----------



## stevenh

Taking a break

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 -

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## JohnPrime

I'll give it a go!

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- evoman

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## evoman

Sorry, haven't managed to keep up since the new year started! I think I will drop out since I have compiled a list of coffees I want to try and can barely keep up with using all of the DSOL coffee.

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- ???

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## ronsil

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16-

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666

Slot 16 is now vacant - Please copy & paste forward, filling in your name.


----------



## trebor127

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- CharlieJ

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## Yes Row

Is CharlieJ participating in this, not seen him on here for months and non active participants/members remain on this list by default?


----------



## Richard Penny

I would like to be considered for this list if possible. Since buying a lever machine I've doubled my usage and it would be good to learn more about the beans.


----------



## ronsil

Yes Row said:


> Is CharlieJ participating in this, not seen him on here for months and non active participants/members remain on this list by default?


CharlieJ is currently not active on the list going forward for the next 3 months.

All other Members listed will be fully paid up after I send out payment details in a week or so.


----------



## ronsil

Richard Penny said:


> I would like to be considered for this list if possible. Since buying a lever machine I've doubled my usage and it would be good to learn more about the beans.


1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14- monkey66

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666

Have added you to the updated list


----------



## Richard Penny

Thanks ronsil, do I wait for a PM or is there anything you need from me now?


----------



## ronsil

You will receive a PM from me with all the information you need within a week.


----------



## monkey66

I'm stepping down this time so another space free. Many thanks to the organizers!

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Yes Row

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## Yes Row

I have thought about this and having been in the group from its formation I have now decided it is time drop out. There are so many beans I want to try and just don't seem to get to, due to bean overload at times. Thanks for the memories and if guest spots are available I may drop in from time to time. Thanks to all the organisers and roasters...its been a blast

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - truegrace

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## Yes Row

^^^ sorry for the formatting, Tapatalk!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> ^^^ sorry for the formatting, Tapatalk!


fixed


----------



## truegrace

I am going to drop out as well for this time, want to try some lighter roasts for a while as have had a breakthrough with my new burrs to day with tastes so want to give them ago, and will never get to any with 1kg of DSOL + a kg I go halfs on every month with the family so will give someone else a fair crack! THanks for the last 3 months and look forward to reading what you guys make of the next 3!

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 -

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## Russ

Hi interested in joining in but could you point me to the original thread sorry I can't find it. I just want to know exacty what I'm signing up for before I commit.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Mrboots2u

Russ said:


> Hi interested in joining in but could you point me to the original thread I can find it. Just want to know exacty what I'm sitting up for before I commit
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Russ


This is from a post by Ronsil from previous thread..

"Within CFUK we have two specialist Groups DarkerSOL & Lighter SOL.

At both Groups we seek out Roasters who roast beans of their choice either lighter or darker. Usually a Roaster will produce a special roast for the appropriate group. The lighter side is managed by Coffeechap & the darker side is managed by Milanski. I look after the cash side for both groups

You pay a 3 month subscription which gets you 4 x 250 grams each month. Gives you the chance to use 1 bag a week & see how the beans develop. There is a thread started for each month open for feedback & discussion.

Both groups have enjoyed some great beans over the past year."

And another ...

"We search out Roasters who do or will do a special medium to dark roast. Very often there is a chance to try out something roasted especially for us. You are invited to supply feedback & the roasters take a lot of interest in your thoughts."


----------



## johnealey

post No 235 on page 24 but just seeing MrBoots posted up the pertinent bits.

John


----------



## Russ

Many thanks, sounds good.

sorry to be vulgar but what's the cost....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Russ said:


> Many thanks, sounds good.
> 
> sorry to be vulgar but what's the cost....


"Cost for the next 3 months, Feb-Mar-Apr, will be £60 including P&P. This gives you 4 x 250g in one delivery each month."


----------



## johnealey

ronsil said:


> Cost for the next 3 months, Feb-Mar-Apr, will be £60 including P&P. This gives you 4 x 250g in one delivery each month.
> 
> For safety you should consider full membership. If we fill up with 20 Members there will not be any Guest Slots available & you could lose out.
> 
> When the List is full I will PM all members with payment details.
> 
> Remember we are talking about DSOL here for the moment. LSOL details,list, will follow later
> 
> Enjoy your coffee


Quoted from post 235

Hope this helps

John


----------



## Russ

OK I'm getting there.... sorry one last question Is that 4 different coffees each month (4x250g) or 4 of the same one ?

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Mrboots2u

Russ said:


> OK I'm getting there.... sorry one last question Is that 4 different coffees each month (4x250g) or 4 of the same one ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Russ


1 kg same coffee ( 4 x 250 g bags )


----------



## Mrboots2u

ok spaces left .....

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 -

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20- Rob666


----------



## Russ

Mrboots2u said:


> 1 kg same coffee ( 4 x 250 g bags )


Thanks. I'm thinking 1kg of the same is too much for me at the moment as i want to try as many different beans as possible.


----------



## 7493

Didn't realise that it was 4 X the same bag. So I'm out too. (Because I want to try lots of different ones.)

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 -

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16- trebor127

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## trebor127

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 -

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16-

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-

Removed my name as well...I assumed it was 4 different beans per month.

Will sign up to Has bean IMM.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Glenn

To recap. You receive 4 x 250g bags of the same coffee

This allows you to experiment and really get to know a bean over the 4 weeks

You will be able to see how the taste develops and understand its grind requirements

Overall you will probably get more good shots and waste less dialling in than getting 4 different coffees


----------



## johnealey

To plus 1 Glenn's comment above I found when starting out that having a different bean every 250g's quite frustrating in that just when i started to get the grind / pour right, the bag ran out. I found this to a certain extent even with the guest slot where there was half the amount of this (2x250g) and often could have done with a little more.

Whilst i totally get the desire to taste different beans, certainly if you know you like a darker bean already, what this 3 month subscription might offer is the chance to gain some consistency on something not ordinarily offered at what is quite a reasonable price for a kilo delivered.

Hope fully haven't sounded like am trying to sell this as neither my place nor my desire to do so just offering up some of the reasons for myself joining ( if it was all about cost, I home roast for far less, so am looking forward more to something I would not ordinarily choose myself or would not have access to)

Hopefully of help and not offended anyone

John


----------



## stevogums

Ditto above I've spent far too much time trying to get 250gs of coffee to taste acceptable and by the time you have it's gone .

I have been enjoying the change over 3 weeks a kg of coffee gives and the fine adjustments you make as it ages slightly.

For me as a newb the kilo works for me.


----------



## paul whu

Hi. If this means that there is a place available I would like the opportunity to join. Am I in? How do I pay?? Thanks


----------



## stevogums

paul whu said:


> Hi. If this means that there is a place available I would like the opportunity to join. Am I in? How do I pay?? Thanks


Add your name to the list above .

Info on everything else is within thread.

Sure we will all be contracted for payment via PM when list has been exhausted .


----------



## Mrboots2u

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16-

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## Mrboots2u

All info is now in post one of this thread , anyone interested in joining as asking what is this , payment etc , please refer them back to post 1 .

Ive added Pauls name to the list

there are still guest slots...

below is the current list

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 -

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16-

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## doolallysquiff

I'm in.

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14-

15- Milanski

16-

17- stevogums

18- madaetihw

19- oddknack

20-


----------



## ronsil

Have rearranged list. These are NOT Guest Slots but Members wishing to go forward for the next 3 months

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18-

19-

20-

So we are looking now for 3 more Members for the next 3 months. We will be closing the list soon so make sure your name is on.


----------



## paul whu

stevogums said:


> Add your name to the list above .
> 
> Info on everything else is within thread.
> 
> Sure we will all be contracted for payment via PM when list has been exhausted .


Thankyou. It appears you have put me in as number 6. Excellent. Makes me think of Bobby Moore.


----------



## shrubbery

Hi - if there is a spare space then I am in.


----------



## ronsil

shrubbery said:


> Hi - if there is a spare space then I am in.


Have added you to the list. Will PM you during the week

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19-

20-

So we are looking now for 2 more Members for the next 3 months. We will be closing the list soon so make sure your name is on.


----------



## squiggs1982

If I am eligible then happy to join in? Also drives me to post rather than perpetual lurking ?


----------



## Blackstone

squiggs1982 said:


> If I am eligible then happy to join in? Also drives me to post rather than perpetual lurking ��


Just copy and past the list forward and add your name


----------



## squiggs1982

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20


----------



## squiggs1982

Blackstone said:


> Just copy and past the list forward and add your name


Done. Ta ?


----------



## ronsil

Here is the final DSOL List going forward for the next 3 months

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20

There is still 1 vacant place. If you would like to be the one get your name on quickly as PMs are going out today with payment details.


----------



## madaetihw

I've had the PM for payment, though I have a question it states £60 including postage. I've gone back through this thread and the same comment was made £60 including postage.

Just for clarity is that £60 + postage costs or that the £60 in total, nothing more as that £60 also includes the postage charges?

if it is £60 including postage, what are the postage costs?


----------



## ronsil

You pay a total of £60 which includes postage. Nothing else to pay for 3 months.

Its 'swings & roundabouts' with the postage costs. Each roaster varies but we absorb any extra postage cost. If we end the 3 months with any change we somehow pass that back to members, eg the Christmas 500 grams Bonus Beans last December.

So its a total of £60 which gives you 4 x 250 grams per month in one delivery each month. Nothing more to pay, just enjoy the coffee AND don't forget the 'feedback' on the Thread


----------



## madaetihw

Awsome thanks for the clarification Ronsil, Payment has been sent!


----------



## johnealey

Payment sent and address confirmation PM to Milanski

Many thanks for arranging

John


----------



## Mr O

I love this idea. I'm not ready yet but in the future I'll be checking if any spaces are available...


----------



## TonyW

I am a bit late to the party but, if its not too late and there's nobody in line ahead of me, I would really like to put myself in as number 20 please?

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12- BigNorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20- TonyW

Did I miss the boat?


----------



## hotmetal

Damn I've missed out again! How did I not see this thread? LOL! Never mind, I'll look out for a 'guest slot' if one comes up. I've got a month's worth of beans in store already anyhow. I just feel myself being drawn by the power of the Dark Side.


----------



## ronsil

TonyW said:


> I am a bit late to the party but, if its not too late and there's nobody in line ahead of me, I would really like to put myself in as number 20 please?
> 
> Did I miss the boat?


No - You're OK. Just sending you payment details via PM


----------



## ronsil

hotmetal said:


> Damn I've missed out again! How did I not see this thread? LOL! Never mind, I'll look out for a 'guest slot' if one comes up. I've got a month's worth of beans in store already anyhow. I just feel myself being drawn by the power of the Dark Side.


Happy to keep you as first reserve. Will advise you if anyone drops out


----------



## hotmetal

Ah Cheers Ron. I'll take a seat on the sub's bench then! Easy either way but if you need a fill-in, I'm happy to join up. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## TonyW

Thank you Ron - payment & address details sent.

Better luck next time hotmetal. I very nearly missed this myself!

I've been wanting to try DSOL for ages, and this is the first time I've got my timing right. Really looking forward to trying some new darker roasts.


----------



## Milanski

Only had 9 address confirmations so far.

Anyone that has paid up for Jan-March 2015 and has NOT sent me their addresses, please do so EVEN if you've sent me your address before.

I like to make sure I have current details on file.

Thank you.


----------



## Blackstone

paid and address sent


----------



## ronsil

Don't make it difficult for us guys.

PLEASE check & get your address to Milanski soonest.


----------



## squiggs1982

Hi - thanks for arranging. Payment sent and PM sent to Malanski with address.


----------



## paul whu

This is all very exciting. Who will the first roaster be? Has that been negotiated as yet? Also, when approximately might this happen? I have just ordered 500g of the Caravanserai Blend from Coffee Compass to keep me alive (medium roast). Has anyone here tried this one yet? Can't find a review anywhere!


----------



## ronsil

paul whu said:


> This is all very exciting. Who will the first roaster be? Has that been negotiated as yet? Also, when approximately might this happen? I have just ordered 500g of the Caravanserai Blend from Coffee Compass to keep me alive (medium roast). Has anyone here tried this one yet? Can't find a review anywhere!


Your February beans, first of the next 3 months, will probably arrive circa 23rd. Feb.

We will advise you of the exact date as soon as known.


----------



## paul whu

Greay stuff. I look forward to it, thanks


----------



## hotmetal

Yay! Was worth sitting on that subs bench after all, looks like I'll be joining you fellows for the coming quarter.


----------



## ronsil

Fully paid up & final List going forward for the next 3 months

1 - ronsil*

2 - Johnealey*

3 - BillCoxfam*

4 - jonners*

5 - JohnPrime*

6 - paul whu*

7 - Gangstarrrrr*

8 - Doolallysquiff*

9 - Jollybean*

10- MarkyP*

11- Blackstone*

12 -Bignorry*

13- Richard Penny*

14- Milanski*

15- stevogums*

16- madaetihw*

17- oddknack*

18- shrubbery*

19- squiggs1982*

20 - TonyW*

21 - hotmetal*

The first February Roaster will be Baytown (Robin Hoods Bay).

Milanski will start a new Thread & tell you a little about them in good time.

Dont forget your feedback


----------



## Milanski

Thank you to all who have messaged me with their addresses and personal thanks.

As some of you may know, I have been moving over the last month or so and STILL find myself without internet (TALK TALK customer service is rubbish!!).

Between being without an internet connection and limited data on my recent move to sim only on my phone plus forum restrictions on time between messages I have found it hard to reply to everyone, so I'm doing it here!

Thanks for the thanks







Big up the DSOL crew!


----------



## jeebsy

Where are you living now, Milan?


----------



## Milanski

jeebsy said:


> Where are you living now, Milan?


Just seen this...I've gone Eastside, leapfrogged all the cool areas and landed in sunny Wanstead E11.


----------



## ronsil

Time flies & its 3 months just completed for the DarkerSOL.

We've enjoyed three great roasters & your feedback has rightly reflected this.

So here is the list of members who have priority in going forward for May/June/July.

Do nothing if you wish to go forward or if you choose to opt out then copy & paste without your name but leave the number vacant. Due to current quarter's popularity, we have decided to go for 25 members next time. We've spoken with roasters & they are happy coping with that amount & giving us matching roasted beans for everyone.

We invite new members who wish to participate to again copy & paste forward putting their Forum Name in a vacant slot.

Remember if we fill all the slots there will be no guest places on offer. Do not miss out

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - hotmetal

22 -

23 -

24 -

25 -

£60 total including postage. This will cover you to receive 4 x 250 grams of beans each month in one delivery for May/June/July 2015. First order will not arrive until the very end of May

After the List completes I will PM everyone with payment details.

Enjoy you coffee


----------



## Chockymonster

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - hotmetal

22 - chockymonster

23 -

24 -

25 -


----------



## johnealey

I'm in again if that ok; thanks in advance Ron and Milan.

John


----------



## hotmetal

Due to the popularity of this I will bow out this quarter to let someone else have a go. Although I have enjoyed the beans thus far and am looking forward to cracking into this month's stash next week. I'll definitely join up again in the future. Might even give LSOL a go based on the discoveries I've made on this side. Great programmes these; only fair to let everyone have a crack. I'll be back for a second crack soon. (Did you see what I did there? ! LOL)


----------



## Mr O

I would be willing to swap my LSOL with you and step into the DSOL


----------



## Mr O

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - hotmetal

22 - chockymonster

23 - Mr O

24 -

25 -


----------



## Colio07

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - hotmetal

22 - chockymonster

23 - Mr O

24 - Colio07

25 -


----------



## ronsil

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - 
Colio07

22 - chockymonster

23 - Mr O

24 -

25 -


----------



## Tewdric

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - 
Colio07

22 - chockymonster

23 - Mr O

24 - Tewdric

25 -


----------



## Tewdric

Sorry for the faff but I've had a rethink - I am getting a new machine soon so I'll probably be better of sticking with what I know for a bit and I'll try and jump back on the bus next time round.

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - BillCoxfam

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - 
Colio07

22 - chockymonster

23 - Mr O

24 -

25 -


----------



## billcoxfam

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 -

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - chockymonster

23 - Mr O

24 -

25 -

I'll drop out. I've enjoyed taking part and I want to go back to some of the earlier DSOL roasters and try some of their other roasts.

Many thanks to Milanski and Ron.


----------



## ronsil

List re-organisation:-

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Mr O

4 - jonners

5 - JohnPrime

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - chockymonster

23 -

24 -

25 -


----------



## JohnPrime

I'll pass on this next round. The 2 roasts we've had so far have been amazing so it's time to let someone else enjoy the fun.

Thanks to the 3 roasters, but more so to Milanski and Ron for their efforts

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Mr O

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 -

23 -

24 -

25 -


----------



## Milanski

Step up, step up!

We need more bodies for the DSOL to go forward.

I'd like to ideally fill all slots with firm members rather than doing the guest slot thing as there's more work involved for everyone on the organisational side of things...

Thanks!


----------



## oddknack

If anyone's not given this a go don't hesitate, the beans have been excellent, the chaps have all done a fine job of delivering tasty and interesting coffees, that otherwise I for one would not have tries.


----------



## Milanski

oddknack said:


> If anyone's not given this a go don't hesitate, the beans have been excellent, the chaps have all done a fine job of delivering tasty and interesting coffees, that otherwise I for one would not have tries.


No one on this planet will have tried any of the roasts that get delivered to DSOL members as they're all bespoke - roasted just for us!


----------



## johnealey

Plus one on the quality and the uniqueness.

If any have tried have commented on as being not outstanding that is because we have had some truly outstanding beans so the bar is rediculously high, even these have passed the "wife test" (she does have a much better palate than myself so praise indeed).

If all the spots get filled then no guest slots which is where I almost fell foul last time out!

Hope of help and if darker beans are your thing, can't go wrong.

John


----------



## hotmetal

Milanski. I was only stepping out because I thought there were not enough slots to go round and I didn't want to hog it when there were people gagging to have a crack. If you find yourself short of takers you can put me back in! Let me know.


----------



## Milanski

hotmetal said:


> Milanski. I was only stepping out because I thought there were not enough slots to go round and I didn't want to hog it when there were people gagging to have a crack. If you find yourself short of takers you can put me back in! Let me know.


An altruistic act Hotmetal. I will bear this in mind and let you know how we get on.

Thank you.


----------



## Bigpikle

Please add me - I think its time I joined in more formally. Sorry - struggling to cut and paste on Tapatalk.


----------



## ronsil

Updated list....

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Mr O

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - Bigpikle

23 -

24 -

25 -


----------



## Milanski

Three more!

C'mon, treat yourselves to some unique, lovely, rich dark brews for the next three months...

Your belly will love you even more!


----------



## aaroncornish

I think I might give this a go. Looks like fun

How dark are we talking here? I am all about Chocolate, caramel, syrup, butterscotch etc.

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## Milanski

aaroncornish said:


> I think I might give this a go. Looks like fun
> 
> How dark are we talking here? I am all about Chocolate, caramel, syrup, butterscotch etc.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aaron


The roast levels vary but those notes are the type of thing we look for.


----------



## ronsil

Usually we aim, on a scale of 1-10, to be around 7-8. We have steered clear of very dark shiny eg Old Brown Java

This quarters beans have been outstanding for their Chocolate, caramel, syrup, butterscotch

Looking to finalise the Members List by the weekend. At the moment we still have a couple of places.


----------



## aaroncornish

Hi Ron! Altrinchan, just down the road









I will have a think and get in touch asap. I think It might be best for me to have a meddle with a few different roasts before I sign up for 3 months - just in case I am wide of the mark.

Thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## ronsil

We have a couple of places left for anyone wanting to join the DSOL Group going forward. end May-June-July

Just copy & paste forward the list at post number 337 & add your name.

Would like to get finalised by Friday 1st.May to enable us to get out payment details in good time.

For those who don't know the cost is £60 incl p&p which gives you 4 x 250 grams packs in one delivery each of those three months.


----------



## paul whu

I would like to renew!!!


----------



## ronsil

lisaelizabet said:


> I'm interested in this


Just copy from the last published list with the blank spaces at the bottom and add your name and paste into your reply.

We will send out further details when the list is complete


----------



## stevenh

Updated list....

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Mr O

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - Bigpikle

23 - stevenh

24 -

25 -


----------



## ronsil

Just 2 more places left.

As the number looks like being over 20 we shall round off at whatever number the List completes. This will be somewhere between 20 - 25.

As long as the numbers of members exceeds 20 there will not be any Guest Slots on offer.

So, if you would like to give it a go sign up NOW:waiting:


----------



## aaroncornish

Hey ronsil.

I am going to pass this time round. Not too sure what I like so don't want to commit to a kg a month just yet

Thanks


----------



## Drewster

ronsil said:


> Just 2 more places left.
> 
> As the number looks like being over 20 we shall round off at whatever number the List completes. This will be somewhere between 20 - 25.
> 
> As long as the numbers of members exceeds 20 there will not be any Guest Slots on offer.
> 
> So, if you would like to give it a go sign up NOW:waiting:


Go on - add me to the list.... I I'll give this a go (I've been doing the LSOL for a couple of cycles - only right to see the other side)

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Mr O

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - Bigpikle

23 - stevenh

24 - Drewster 

25 -


----------



## squiggs1982

Good to see I'm still in for this round


----------



## ronsil

Payment details for May/June/July will be going out today (PM) for everyone on the list at Post 349.

There is still room for 1 more before the number is finally set.


----------



## Mr O

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 -

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - Bigpikle

23 -

24 -

25 -

Sorry for any last minute hassle caused Ronsil but i'm having to drop out.

As much as i was looking forward to this i broke my car windscreen on wednesday. The excess on my insurance is £65 which would of paid my DSOL sub.

Once again, sorry for any problems caused....


----------



## ronsil

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Drewster 

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - Bigpikle

23 - stevenh

24 -

25 -

That makes 2 places available as at 01-May-2015


----------



## johnealey

Paid and address details sent

John


----------



## stevenh

Ditto


----------



## Colio07

I've paid and sent my address details.


----------



## oddknack

paid and PM sent. Thanks all


----------



## Chockymonster

paid and PM sent.


----------



## ronsil

This looks like the List going forward.

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Drewster 

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - Jollybean

10- MarkyP

11- Blackstone

12 -Bignorry

13- Richard Penny

14- Milanski

15- stevogums

16- madaetihw

17- oddknack

18- shrubbery

19- squiggs1982

20 - TonyW

21 - Colio07

22 - Bigpikle

23 - stevenh

About half have paid todate & we still have room for one or two more.

Only approx 4 weeks away from the first delivery. Makes life a lot easier if we don't need to send out individual reminders.


----------



## Blackstone

just paid. sorry for the delay


----------



## ronsil

C'mon guys!

Very slow receiving the subs for the next 3 months. Please save us the added work of individual chasing. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## aaroncornish

I might get involved in this if there is a place still?

Aaron


----------



## ronsil

Yes there is.

Go to post 359 copy & paste forward & add your name.

I will then send you payment details.


----------



## aaroncornish

All done and paid


----------



## Colio07

Bump... and a gentle nudge to those who have yet to pay


----------



## ronsil

Thank you for that. Payments are coming in but very slowly. -

I think a fair few appear to be waiting tomorrows result. Maybe to see if they are going to be left with enough 'coffee money' for the coming year:waiting:


----------



## ronsil

jlarkin said:


> I'd be up for the final space that I think is open


Thats correct - I'll PM you payment details.

The DSOL subscription is now full until August.


----------



## ronsil

Final fully paid Members List going forward for the next three months

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Drewster 

4 - jonners

5 - chockymonster

6 - paul whu

7 - Gangstarrrrr

8 - Doolallysquiff

9 - MarkyP

10- Blackstone

11 -Bignorry

12- Richard Penny

13- Milanski

14- stevogums

15- madaetihw

16- oddknack

17- shrubbery

18- squiggs1982

19- TonyW

20 - Colio07

21 - Bigpikle

22 - stevenh

23 - aaroncornish

24 - jlarkin

25 -Jollybean

Your first delivery will be at the very end of May

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## froggystyle

Righto,

I know its a little early as you have not received the beans for July yet, but we have a roaster in the wings and as its my first time i would like to start talking to other roasters for September and October.

So the last list is below, for now i am just looking for all the members on this list to confirm if they wish to stay in for the month of August, September and October, so please copy and paste the list and remove yourself if you do not wish to have a slot.

Once everyone has confirmed if they are in or out then we can look at guest slots.

*Please do not add yourself to the list for a guest slots*

Thanks


----------



## 4085

froggystyle said:


> Think i may have cursed the DSOL!!
> 
> Come on people, the beans for the August sub have been tested and are looking good for you dark lovers!
> 
> @dfk41 this bean could be right up your street?


I am in as a guest for July. I do not want to commit long term to this, but will join for one 3 month cycle if it helps keep it going


----------



## Rhys

I'm tempted to join, whether I'll get through 2kg a month (as I've joined the LSOL) is another matter..


----------



## johnealey

ooh baytown, yummy, good memories that one.

John


----------



## Milanski

If you lot loved the Baytown then you're going to love August's bean (if Froggy gets it in time and deems it suitable)...


----------



## johnealey

ooh, now that bolt bootleg really was stunning, the standout bean for me in the time been in the DSOL, just ahead of a couple of the others.

@ Rhys: 'tis only 500g a week if you do both.... and you can always join me in the MSOL blending the two subs if you not too caffeinated







( or should that be a twitchy smile)

John


----------



## evoman

I just wanted to make sure I know what months the next run will cover - I have seen both August and September listed as the start - which is it? I am interested in September but cannot do August as the start


----------



## froggystyle

evoman said:


> I just wanted to make sure I know what months the next run will cover - I have seen both August and September listed as the start - which is it? I am interested in September but cannot do August as the start


August is the first month of the next three months sub, July is sorted and should be with you soon.


----------



## MarkyP

I'm still in...


----------



## TonyW

On the mobile at the mo, but I would like to confirm for another 3/months please froggy.


----------



## froggystyle

To be honest, i think August may be a non starter looking at the low list, plus the July ones are not out yet?

To ensure we get the full 25 i think we will need to be aiming for mid September.


----------



## evoman

froggystyle said:


> To be honest, i think August may be a non starter looking at the low list, plus the July ones are not out yet?
> 
> To ensure we get the full 25 i think we will need to be aiming for mid September.


Works for me, so I am staying on the list as a confirmed participant. Thanks for dealing with the headache, hopefully we get back up to enough members to make it work.


----------



## MSM

Newbie question - can anyone sign up for this?

I would be interested.


----------



## Milanski

Yes, just copy and paste yourself on to the list (and add '(confirmed)' just so that it's in line with the other entries).


----------



## Blackstone

realistically, is this going to get off the ground? would be a huge shame if it doesnt continue!


----------



## froggystyle

1 - ronsil

2 - Johnealey

3 - Froggystyle

4 - jonners

5 - Jollybean

6 - wintoid

7 - MarkyP

8 - Blackstone

9 - Rhys

10- TonyW

11 -Evoman

12-

13-

14- paul whu?

15-

16-

17-

18-

19-

20 -

21 -

22 -

23 -

24 -

25 -

@MSM if you can confirm you would like to be added to the list please?

We do need more members for this to happen, 20 can work so if anyone wants to sign up then please copy and paste the list adding your name to the next available slot.

I am still waiting for the next roasters beans to turn up and try, but Milanski has tried them and they are looking good for the dark lovers, if we can't get the numbers up then i will have to ask the roaster if they are willing to do 15kg, but ideally we need 20.

Thanks


----------



## johnealey

would a seperate thread with the title Darker Side of Life subscription open with a link to this list help and advertise out that DSOL actively open ?

just a thought

John


----------



## froggystyle

Just wondering if anyone is being put off this due to the need to sign up for three months?

Would looking at monthly subs work mopre for people?


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Just wondering if anyone is being put off this due to the need to sign up for three months?
> 
> Would looking at monthly subs work mopre for people?


Logistical nightmare...


----------



## froggystyle

Maybe, but something needs doing if this is to continue.

Any suggestions welcome from members/ex members ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Maybe, but something needs doing if this is to continue.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome from members/ex members ?


Is 1kg too much over a month?

How about bi monthly or 750g a month.

Club doesn't have to fill... Lsol fan with guests slots each month and filled em up..so would darker side I think ..


----------



## evoman

Mrboots2u said:


> Is 1kg too much over a month?
> 
> How about bi monthly or 750g a month.
> 
> Club doesn't have to fill... Lsol fan with guests slots each month and filled em up..so would darker side I think ..


Personally I struggle to get through the whole set of beans each month - not sure how representative I am since I am doing espresso only for myself, and only 5 days a week (though I probably have ca. 4 shots a day). I would prefer a smaller set each month. I am really as far as you can get from the LSOL taste, so I would like to see this continue (a bit of fun and mystery in the post each month is great!)


----------



## Blackstone

Personally I don't quite get through all 1kg normally but 750g would be too lite. Saying that, this time I will be getting through 1.5kg


----------



## MSM

froggystyle said:


> ...
> 
> @MSM if you can confirm you would like to be added to the list please?
> 
> ...


Hi froggystyle,

Thanks for the reminder... I have had a good think about this and will have to pass.

1kg a month is probably too much for me









MSM


----------



## 2971

I'm signed up for this for the first time. What has stopped me previously is that 1kg per month is the maximum I am consuming, and I usually like to have several coffees on the go at the same time, so the DSOL will basically take over my month. I'm probably in for 3 months only.

Now, if you'd said it was 2x 250g per month, I would have signed up a long time ago, and would probably stay in indefinitely, whilst trying other coffees I choose myself at the same time.

Just my thoughts. Wonder if you'd get twice the takers for half the amount.


----------



## johnealey

How about options as mentioned above for a 2x250g as well as the std 4x250g accepting that the 1/2 kilo option won't come out at exactly half the price of a kilo as costs based on posting out 1kg to one address? Might even get some of us to sign up for 1.5 kg...

Just thoughts and may be wildly wrong on the postage bit, always happy to see what comes through the door each month.

John


----------



## Mr O

Mrboots2u said:


> Is 1kg too much over a month?
> 
> How about bi monthly or 750g a month.
> 
> Club doesn't have to fill... Lsol fan with guests slots each month and filled em up..so would darker side I think ..


i will jump in for a guest kilo now and then, but can't commit to a kilo a month for 3 months. It means I don't get to try anything else. Note I said 'try' and not 'buy' as I still buy other beans but the freezer in the garage just keeps filling up.


----------



## hotmetal

This is odd - I left partly because demand was so high and I thought others should get a chance to give it a go. Although also partly because while I had no difficulty consuming 1kg/m and enjoyed all the coffee I received, it ruled out trying other stuff as it took my fancy. Also I keep saying I'm going to try Hasbean, Cast Iron etc, but can't fit them in if taking a full month's supply via the Dark Side.


----------



## johnealey

looking at the above if @paul whu doesn't confirm to go forward for 3 months would it make sense to stick at 10x 1kg slots and offer up the remaining 10+ kilos as 2x250g per month for 3 months with guest slots for remaining at 2x250g on a monthly basis step in/ step out so to speak.

I would be happy to take an extra 2x250g on a 3 month if it helps to get it off the ground.

John


----------



## paul whu

Hi Sorry for the delayed response. I am now certain that I will be working away from home a lot over the next couple of months which will make it impractical to maintain my subscription for the next quarter. I have really enjoyed getting new beans to try for the last 6 months and would like to thank those behind the scenes for assisting me in my quest for luxury items.


----------



## Russ

Personally a kilo per month puts me off.

A 2x250g option would be a more attractive proposition.

Russ


----------



## Rhys

Russ said:


> Personally a kilo per month puts me off.
> 
> A 2x250g option would be a more attractive proposition.
> 
> Russ


I could live with that also.. A kilo added to anything else I buy will be too much for me.


----------



## TonyW

Interesting. 2x250g a month wouldn't be enough for me. I have 3 coffee drinkers in the family home and I run out of DSOL beans just as am just starting to appreciate them. Ideally I would take 1.5kg per month. So I am thinking, if the group needs to switch to 2 x 250g per month subs to survive, would it be possible to sign up to 2x or ideally 3x subs per month? I wouldn't want to take places that other members might want to sign up for, but I guess we would need twice the number of subscribers to make it work anyway?

Whatever happens next, thanks to everyone who organised and participated in DSOL for making this possible, and to froggy for taking this on. I have learned a lot and hope we can keep this going.


----------



## froggystyle

ok, so reading the comments it appears some would like less, some more, the only thing we cant really change is the length of subs, this is due to the logistics and ideally you would need to stick to your chosen qty for the three months.

So how about those interested start a list with the qty of beans you believe you would be right for you, i would say a minimum of 500g and a max of 1.5kg if we are close to filling the 20/25 required.

We would need to confirm with the roaster that they are happy with splitting qtys over different delivery address though.

Please add yourselves to the list and we can get a better idea of where to go, if possible.

1 - ronsil 1kg

2 - Johnealey

3 - Froggystyle 1kg

4 - jonners

5 - Jollybean

6 - wintoid

7 - MarkyP

8 - Blackstone

9 - Evoman

10- TonyW

11 -Rhys

12-

13-

14-

15-

16-

17-

18-

19-

20 -

21 -

22 -

23 -

24 -

25 -


----------



## ronsil

Have tidied up this Thread leaving @froggystyle latest list for filling & posting forward


----------



## evoman

I would prefer 500g, but will take 1kg to help get us up to the required quantity. I haven't added a quantity to the list, especially since we are still clearly short on people.


----------



## 2971

Is it worth starting another thread to draw people's attention to the possibility of requesting smaller quantities than 1kg per month? People who would be tempted by that may not be reading this thread.


----------



## evoman

1 - ronsil 1kg

2 - Johnealey 1kg (minimum, happy to hoover up an extra 500g if we struggling to fill spots)

3 - Froggystyle 1kg

4 - jonners 500g

5 - Jollybean 1kg

6 - wintoid 500g

7 - MarkyP

8 - Blackstone 1kg

9 - Evoman 500g (happy to take 1kg to help push the total over the threshold)

10- TonyW - 1.5kg if possible but happy to drop back to 1kg to create another slot or reduce admin

11 - Rhys - 500g

12- gcogger 500g

13- knightsfield 500g

14- MSM 500g

15-

16-

17-

18-

19-

20 -

21 -

22 -

23 -

24 -

25 -


----------



## paul whu

1 - ronsil 1kg

2 - Johnealey 1kg (minimum, happy to hoover up an extra 500g if we struggling to fill spots)

3 - Froggystyle 1kg

4 - jonners 500g

5 - Jollybean 1kg

6 - wintoid 500g

7 - MarkyP

8 - Blackstone 1kg

9 - Evoman 500g (happy to take 1kg to help push the total over the threshold)

10- TonyW - 1.5kg if possible but happy to drop back to 1kg to create another slot or reduce admin

11 - Rhys - 500g

12- gcogger 500g

13- knightsfield 500g

14- MSM 500g

15- paul whu 500g

16-

17-

18-

19-

20 -

21 -

22 -

23 -

24 -

25 -

I'd be happy to be back on the list at the 500g level


----------



## froggystyle

Ok, se we are at 10kg max, no new members...

I think this is the right time to put the DSOL to bed for a few months, we will continue to work in the background to source roasters who can bring something different to the table.

Keep an eye out for an updates!


----------



## Mr O

Sad times, but things move on and evolve. Good luck with what you have planned Froggy n team.


----------



## Blackstone

sad times indeed. while there were one or two beans i did not get on with, on the whole i really enjoyed them. going to leave a large hole in my coffee cupboard


----------



## TonyW

Very sad this isn't attracting enough interest, but grateful to all involved for the experience to date. Thinking back to when I joined the forum it took me a while to figure out what DSOL stood for, and longer still to find out how it worked. Perhaps a relaunch in a few months would get some of the newer members on board. I hope so.


----------



## johnealey

Fully understand the need to rest the DSOL for a bit. Can those that had committed remain on any priority list so that not all lost?

Thanks to Froggy / Ronsil and anyone else trying to keep this alive inc Martin / Milan for previous DSOL's , will create a hole in my cupboard hard to fill,









Happy to be counted in for the next incarnation.

John


----------



## evoman

johnealey said:


> Fully understand the need to rest the DSOL for a bit. Can those that had committed remain on any priority list so that not all lost?
> 
> Thanks to Froggy / Ronsil and anyone else trying to keep this alive inc Martin / Milan for previous DSOL's , will create a hole in my cupboard hard to fill,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be counted in for the next incarnation.
> 
> John


Indeed, thanks for pushing this along. My suggestion would be to start the re-birth process after the chaos of summer holidays subsides by posting a new message to the forum (instead of in this now-very-long sticky thread) advertising the openings in the group (something like "Darker side of life [DSOL] - open call for members")


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks to all who have worked so hard to provide DSOL. I have had many fantastic beans and really enjoyed seeing how others were finding the beans too. Definitely up for DSOL2 if it ever materialises. On the bright side it means I can now explore some of the other roasters mentioned on the website. I may even try a few lighter roasts!


----------



## Taff

Only just spotted this. would be up for doing it when it restarts!


----------



## stevogums

Ditto all above big thanks to all who have put a lot of time and effort into running this .


----------



## bignorry

Didn't realise I had been in this for two years. Thanks to everyone for all the work put in behind the scenes.


----------



## hotmetal

Gosh I'm amazed it's come to this. Thanks again to those involved, glad I had a crack when I did. May well be up for a 2nd crack (ha!) if it restarts.


----------



## ronsil

Watch out for it. We will be giving DSOL another 'go' towards Christmas with maybe one or two new ideas.


----------



## Rhys

Such a shame, I'm really enjoying a darker cup.

dont know in the future LSOL & DSOL could be combined to form a yin/yang subscription to run alongside each other. Though I guess there will be a minimum roast amount that can be done of each.


----------



## simontc

Itd be good I the forum did an imm style thing but up front. Here's four/five bags of ace beans from diff roasters- maybe a theme each month. Could work, no?


----------



## h1udd

ronsil said:


> Watch out for it. We will be giving DSOL another 'go' towards Christmas with maybe one or two new ideas.


christmas has started already in Tesco ..... can I join the DSOL yet ?


----------



## ronsil

I'm still all for it but its basically up to froggy & boots to decide just when we launch again.


----------



## johnealey

Also interested. really miss the balance :-(

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> I'm still all for it but its basically up to froggy & boots to decide just when we launch again.


I just pay the bills, and hold the cash , beyond that it's nothing to do with me . It Needs a person to run it - @froggystyle ? and more importantly enough people to actually want it be in it .


----------



## froggystyle

As boots says, we need the numbers, was thinking about it the other day and it would be great if we could get one in for December!

I'm without a pc and away on the boat for next week so cant really do much, but if @Mrboots2u wants to explain how it works for any new members that maybe interested, then start a list we can go from there, ill pick it back up when back on land next weekend!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below


----------



## johnealey

This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey


----------



## h1udd

This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd


----------



## Fevmeister

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can we keep the instructions below in " " in on each copy and paste please

So that people dont have to ask what this is about

Ta

"This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied "

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> This is how DSOL previously worked
> 
> £60 paid in one go
> 
> This is for a 3 month subscription
> 
> Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied
> 
> If you are interested in this format please add your name below
> 
> 1. johnealey
> 
> 2. h1udd
> 
> 3. Fevmeister
> 
> 4. ronsil


----------



## Blackstone

This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone


----------



## Blackstone

No more takers?


----------



## Rhys

Blackstone said:


> No more takers?


Yeah, me







.. I was wanting to go DSOL when if went elbows up due to lack of interest.

This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys


----------



## TonyW

This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump - if this is gonna get off the ground I think we're gonna need 14-15 minimum ... So anyone else want in ?


----------



## froggystyle

Can someone copy me into the list please, I'm on mobile for a while.

Thanks

Come on people, nice dark roast ready for the festive season!!


----------



## ronsil

]This is how DSOL previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle


----------



## froggystyle

Little bump!


----------



## Blackstone

this is a little disappointing. anyway we could get this off the ground with 10? (not that we even have 10 yet)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> this is a little disappointing. anyway we could get this off the ground with 10? (not that we even have 10 yet)


If you take 2kg each


----------



## froggystyle

Lets give it another week, see what numbers we have and then look if any other options are viable?


----------



## Blackstone

Mrboots2u said:


> If you take 2kg each


i would definitely take 1.5kg. might be a push for 2kg


----------



## Blackstone

froggystyle said:


> Lets give it another week, see what numbers we have and then look if any other options are viable?


sounds like a plan


----------



## Rhys

It'll be a real shame if it doesn't get off the ground again. I've nearly finished a dark roast and although the LSOL is nice, I'm more 'left hand path' when it comes to coffee I've found.

1.5 kg is too much for me when I've already got a kilo of light each month (and others..) to get through.


----------



## johnealey

1.5 or 2kg fine with me if it comes to it.

John


----------



## ronsil

I'll take any quantity up to 2 kilos whatever enables it to work for other folk


----------



## TonyW

I will sign up for 1.5kg, or 2kg if necessary, to get this off the ground again.


----------



## h1udd

How on earth do you guys manage to get through 2kg ?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Big thread.... not sure what the terms are..... but put me down as interested at up to 1Kg PCM I need to find THAT coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is how previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle

9. Grumpdaddy


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle

9. Grumpdaddy

10. GCGlasgow


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is how previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

And copy and paste the info above

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow


----------



## Blackstone

sunday evening bump


----------



## Blackstone

dead in the water?


----------



## froggystyle

Looking like it!


----------



## h1udd

Ah well .... Looks like I'll just do a tour of the roasters whose roaster goes to number 11 .... Starting with dark arts ... Who else roasts dark these days ?


----------



## froggystyle

Me!


----------



## Rhys

froggystyle said:


> Me!


Right, we're all coming round your house! Get the kettle.. er.. machine warmed up


----------



## froggystyle

Rhys said:


> Right, we're all coming round your house! Get the kettle.. er.. machine warmed up


Boat my friend!


----------



## johnealey

If this dies again will be miffed, however.... i see a shining light at the end of a (canal) tunnel...could a certain boat based roaster be persuaded to trial out a maybe smaller amount per person to anyone still interested....hmmmm

Thoughts?

John


----------



## froggystyle

ha, was thinking the same a few weeks ago, but problem is that at the minute the big gene is in storage, wouldn't really be able to set it up on the boat, although i am looking for a small unit to set up in.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Just an idea that may have already been put forward or is just totally unworkable: could we try to propose who would be doing the next 3 months roasts and the tasting notes for those roasts? It may gain more interest. As a previous DSOL subscriber, I have had some really nice beans but also some which werent to my taste. Also, I had stones in 2 of my bags from one roaster, which luckily I always check for. If I knew who would be roasting and what to expect taste wise for the 3 months, I could make more of an informed choice.


----------



## Blackstone

doolallysquiff said:


> Just an idea that may have already been put forward or is just totally unworkable: could we try to propose who would be doing the next 3 months roasts and the tasting notes for those roasts? It may gain more interest. As a previous DSOL subscriber, I have had some really nice beans but also some which werent to my taste. Also, I had stones in 2 of my bags from one roaster, which luckily I always check for. If I knew who would be roasting and what to expect taste wise for the 3 months, I could make more of an informed choice.


while i agree this would be a good idea, it would be a lot of wasted effort if it is done and we still dont get across the line


----------



## froggystyle

Just hold fire, a roaster has been in touch, just need to check some things first.

Watch this space.


----------



## gcogger

h1udd said:


> Ah well .... Looks like I'll just do a tour of the roasters whose roaster goes to number 11 .... Starting with dark arts ... Who else roasts dark these days ?


My favourites are:

Coffee Compass

Pollards


----------



## jeebsy

doolallysquiff said:


> If I knew...what to expect taste wise for the 3 months, I could make more of an informed choice.


Chocolate

Nuts


----------



## froggystyle

Not quite true Jeebs!


----------



## jeebsy

Cremated toast

Carbon


----------



## froggystyle

Cast your mind back.....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17971-DSOL-Rave-Coffee-!!!!&highlight=dsol


----------



## doolallysquiff

jeebsy said:


> Chocolate
> 
> Nuts


I like dark dark chocolate and nuts, but not too fond off cremated toast or carbon. I feel I've experienced all of these.


----------



## simontc

Crapatalk = crapa.... Could someone add me to list??? I want in peeps; more darkarts please as they floored me. Single handedly changed my perception of dark roast....


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is how previously worked

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg of one SO or blend of their choice , that matches the brief of DSOL This could be something new or a variation of an existing blend or bean to match the brief supplied

If you are interested in this format please add your name below

And copy and paste the info above

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc


----------



## TonyW

gcogger said:


> My favourites are:
> 
> Coffee Compass
> 
> Pollards


From the last 6months of DSOL, I would put Baytown Coffee Co up there alongside Dark Arts. Not as complex, perhaps, but lovely rich flavours IMHO.


----------



## froggystyle

Right, don't think we are going to get any more members, so add the qty you would take each month please, minimum 1kg.

1. johnealey

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc

Once we get the total for the month we can approach toasters and see if its enough.

Thanks


----------



## johnealey

Right, don't think we are going to get any more members, so add the qty you would take each month please, minimum 1kg.

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc

Once we get the total for the month we can approach toasters and see if its enough.

Thanks


----------



## Fevmeister

Right, don't think we are going to get any more members, so add the qty you would take each month please, minimum 1kg.

1. johnealey (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd

3. Fevmeister 1kg

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc

Once we get the total for the month we can approach toasters and see if its enough.

Thanks


----------



## h1udd

Right, don't think we are going to get any more members, so add the qty you would take each month please, minimum 1kg.

1. johnealey (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1kg

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc

Once we get the total for the month we can approach toasters and see if its enough.

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle

1. johnealey (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1kg

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc


----------



## johnealey

Somehow the 2kg after my name got dropped?Re introduced-John

1. johnealey 
2Kg 
(dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1kg

4. ronsil

5. blackstone

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc


----------



## Blackstone

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1kg

4. ronsil

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc


----------



## Fevmeister

johnealey said:


> Somehow the 2kg after my name got dropped?Re introduced-John
> 
> 1. johnealey
> 2Kg
> (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)
> 
> 2. h1udd 1kg
> 
> 3. Fevmeister 1kg
> 
> 4. ronsil
> 
> 5. blackstone
> 
> 6. Rhys
> 
> 7. TonyW
> 
> 8. froggystyle 2kg
> 
> 9. Grumpdaddy
> 
> 10 gcglasgow
> 
> 11.simontc


apologies John, looks like that was me. I blame monday mornings!!


----------



## ronsil

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand.

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc[


----------



## Fevmeister

i can go up to 1.5kg if needed, wouldnt want any more than that with my other subscriptions coming in


----------



## froggystyle

@fevmeister ill put it in as max, we can see what the total number is and also what the roaster is happy with and change if needed.

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand.

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc[


----------



## Rhys

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand.

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc

I Won't be able to use anymore than a kilo.


----------



## Fevmeister

froggystyle said:


> @fevmeister ill put it in as max, we can see what the total number is and also what the roaster is happy with and change if needed


ok mate no probs


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand.

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy 1Kg

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc


----------



## simontc

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy 1Kg

10 gcglasgow

11.simontc 1kg


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy 1Kg

10 gcglasgow - 1kg

11.simontc 1kg


----------



## GCGlasgow

So if @TonyW takes 1kg that'll be 15kg....that enough?


----------



## Fevmeister

GCGlasgow said:


> So if @TonyW takes 1kg that'll be 15kg....that enough?


Yes but everyone will be maxed out and perhaps not ideal

but yeah exciting to get this off the ground finally!


----------



## Blackstone

GCGlasgow said:


> So if @TonyW takes 1kg that'll be 15kg....that enough?


To be fair 1kg was the min so I'm assuming tonyw will be cool with this


----------



## TonyW

GCGlasgow said:


> So if @TonyW takes 1kg that'll be 15kg....that enough?


Excellent! I'm in for 1kg. Happy to go as high as 2kg if anyone drops out and we need extra to keep it going.

Tapatalk messes up the list when I try to edit, so could someone on a PC please update the list for me?

Really excited at the possibility this may get off the ground again! Many thanks froggy


----------



## johnealey

1. johnealey 2Kg (dropping to 1.5kg or 1kg if others wanting more, happy to be flexible downwards)

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - minimum 1 kg up to 2 kgs (happy with any quantity between in line with overall demand

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW 1kg (max at 2kg if anyone drops out)

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy 1Kg

10 gcglasgow - 1kg

11.simontc 1kg


----------



## froggystyle

Ok, we are a go on this, the roaster selected for the first of the three month subscription is Coffee Compass, Richard has some cracking SO beans due in later this week that he is going to experiment with, he knows the score and what we are looking for so fingers crossed it should be a cracking roast!

Delivery will be approx 25th November.

This is the list we are going with to hit 15 kg.

1. johnealey 2 Kg

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - 2 kg

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW 1 kg

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy 1Kg

10 gcglasgow - 1kg

11.simontc 1 kg

Please pm me your address details as i do not have any.

Boots will be chasing you all for money.

Guest slots, If anyone wants to jump in you have till Friday to add your name to the list, minimum is 1 kg at a cost of £20 delivered.

Please copy the list if you wish to take part, also if you do them please pm me your address.

Thanks


----------



## simontc

Pmd


----------



## jlarkin

Ok, we are a go on this, the roaster selected for the first of the three month subscription is Coffee Compass, Richard has some cracking SO beans due in later this week that he is going to experiment with, he knows the score and what we are looking for so fingers crossed it should be a cracking roast!

Delivery will be approx 25th November.

This is the list we are going with to hit 15 kg.

1. johnealey 2 Kg

2. h1udd 1kg

3. Fevmeister 1.5kg

4. ronsil - 2 kg

5. blackstone 1.5kg

6. Rhys 1 kg

7. TonyW 1 kg

8. froggystyle 2kg

9. Grumpdaddy 1Kg

10 gcglasgow - 1kg

11.simontc 1 kg

Guests:

12.jlarkin

Please pm me froggy your address details.

Boots will be chasing you all for money.

Guest slots, If anyone wants to jump in you have till Friday to add your name to the list, minimum is 1 kg at a cost of £20 delivered.

Please copy the list if you wish to take part, also if you do then please pm me your address.


----------



## Fevmeister

Really sorry to be a let down guys, my brother has just got back from Denmark and brought me 3kgs of some locally roasted beans so will have far too much to get through in the next 6 weeks.

Ill dip in for a guest slot for months two and three if possible

apologies again

something outside of my control though


----------



## 7493

Now I know it's CC I'll take fev's place if you wish...


----------



## GCGlasgow

PM'd with details, thanks. Just waiting on boots for payment details.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok just so we are clear @froggystyle this is what we are collecting ?

1kg sub for 3 months = £60

1.5 kg sub 3 months = £90

2kg sub 3 months = £120


----------



## 7493

Just to clarify, I'd prefer a 1kg slot but I'll do the 1.5kg if necessary... I thought Fev was in for 1kg but just noticed he'd upped it to 1.5kg.


----------



## froggystyle

Sorry, was under the impression you collected all three months at once. Just collect one months at £20 per kg, £30 per 1.5kg and £40 per 2kg.

Guest slots are £12 per 2 x 250g bags.


----------



## 7493

I thought you collected all three months at once. No problem either way although I would think it would be simpler to do it in one hit.


----------



## Fevmeister

Thanks for organizing froggy and boots

and thanks for taking up the slack rob!!


----------



## Blackstone

Rob666 said:


> I thought you collected all three months at once. No problem either way although I would think it would be simpler to do it in one hit.


I thought all at once too. That way easier for the organiser and no one can pull out half way through


----------



## johnealey

Happy to pay full amount for 3 months as well.

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok thats great lets do three months worth

Ill get the details out


----------



## 7493

Thanks Froggy and Boots for organising this (nightmare)!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Payment details have gone out

Cheers


----------



## Rhys

..and paid.

Cheers guys for making this happen! Need some Yang to with the LSOL Yin.


----------



## jtldurnall

I'd be interested in a guest slot for this month if that's possible.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jtldurnall said:


> I'd be interested in a guest slot for this month if that's possible.


Instructions and payment details sent


----------



## jtldurnall

All paid, appreciate all the work gone into sorting this. Thanks guys.


----------



## johnealey

all paid up. Thanks Martin and Dave

woo hoo, DSOL rides again!

John


----------



## coffeechap

Nice to see this up and running again


----------



## 7493

Paid and looking forward to it!


----------



## gcogger

I'd definitely go for a guest slot if possible, as it's from my favourite supplier







Not sure if we're looking at 2x 250g for £12 or 1kg for £20?


----------



## Mrboots2u

gcogger said:


> I'd definitely go for a guest slot if possible, as it's from my favourite supplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if we're looking at 2x 250g for £12 or 1kg for £20?


It's £12 for 2x 250


----------



## ronsil

Guest slots are £12 for 500 gs - Full members (3 months in advance)pay £20 p/kilo


----------



## froggystyle

Please ignore the previous post and price of £20kg guest slot, its actually £12 per 2 x 250g bags or £24 per 4 x 250g bags for the guest slots.


----------



## gcogger

Cheers. I'll take a 2x 250g guest slot please


----------



## froggystyle

I still need the following users address's please?

@h1udd

@Rhys

@TonyW

@grumpydaddy

@Rob666

@gcogger

Guest slots are still open till 12pm tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## simontc

Paid up and eager to get this goin'!


----------



## TonyW

Thank you Martin & Froggy.

I've now paid, and sent my address via PM this morning.

If there are any spare guest slots left, could I take an extra 1kg this month to tide me over Christmas?

Please give priority to any guest requests from others, to spread the goodness, but I'd happily take more this month.

I can send another £24 from my phone by return.


----------



## froggystyle

TonyW said:


> Thank you Martin & Froggy.
> 
> I've now paid, and sent my address via PM this morning.
> 
> If there are any spare guest slots left, could I take an extra 1kg this month to tide me over Christmas?
> 
> Please give priority to any guest requests from others, to spread the goodness, but I'd happily take more this month.
> 
> I can send another £24 from my phone by return.


As you are in the 3 months sub, you just need to send Boots another £20 please Tony.

Have changed you to 2kg.


----------



## h1udd

Paid and sent address.

Cheers guys, really appreciate you efforts getting this off the ground


----------



## Blackstone

paid. Good news that we finally got this back up and running


----------



## gcogger

froggystyle said:


> I still need the following users address's please?
> 
> @h1udd
> 
> @Rhys
> 
> @TonyW
> 
> @grumpydaddy
> 
> @Rob666
> 
> @gcogger
> 
> Guest slots are still open till 12pm tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


I'll send the address now. Are the payment details the same as for previous guest slots?


----------



## Blackstone

gcogger said:


> I'll send the address now. Are the payment details the same as for previous guest slots?


you should have a pm for payment details


----------



## gcogger

Blackstone said:


> you should have a pm for payment details


Not received anything...


----------



## Mrboots2u

gcogger said:


> Not received anything...


Haven't sent it . Am at work will do later on


----------



## gcogger

Mrboots2u said:


> Haven't sent it . Am at work will do later on


No problem


----------



## GCGlasgow

Paid...thanks @Mrboots2u and @froggystyle for organising, looking forward to trying these and comparing.


----------



## froggystyle

All details are in so i will send the list to the roaster at 12pm.

Roaster is Coffee Compass, we all know they do a damn good job with darker roasts and they have said they have some great SO's to play with for this one, i have no idea what bean it is but i am confident it will be a good one, so don't miss out if you are thinking of taking a guest slot, £12 for 2 x 250g bags.


----------



## Mrboots2u

gcogger said:


> Not received anything...


Sent this morning


----------



## Mrboots2u

gcogger said:


> Not received anything...


Sent this morning


----------



## froggystyle

1 Hour left to grab a guest slot for some great beans people....


----------



## gcogger

Mrboots2u said:


> Sent this morning


Paid and replied


----------



## GCGlasgow

Any update on this...is it still on for delivery around the 25th?


----------



## Mrboots2u

GCGlasgow said:


> Any update on this...is it still on for delivery around the 25th?


 @froggystyle


----------



## froggystyle

Still in Dusseldorf, but will check tomorrow update the thread.


----------



## froggystyle

Right, Coffee compass have selected the bean, they were playing with two and one shone after taking it darker.

They are roasting today and aiming to dispatch Monday with a view for delivery Tuesday.

Will open a new thread for the roast shortly.


----------



## simontc

Exceptional!


----------



## gcogger

Looking forward to this


----------



## Rhys

Don't know where to put them lol (have several different bags already in the cupboard..) I'm sure I can make room for more though (..as well as the freezer)


----------



## froggystyle

Who's getting excited for Tuesday? I know I am.....


----------



## froggystyle

Couple of feelers out for December DSOL also, really do want to bag a great bean for everyone to enjoy over the festive period!


----------



## h1udd

I want a bean eaten by reindeer or elves, then crapped out and roasted .... That would be xmastastic


----------



## froggystyle

Find a reindeer and I can sort for you!


----------



## Rhys

froggystyle said:


> Couple of feelers out for December DSOL also, really do want to bag a great bean for everyone to enjoy over the festive period!


North Star do a Christmas blend, the tasting notes say 'Sweet and indulgent with delicious milk chocolate and hazelnut flavour, notes of tangerine and spice with a boozy rum and raisin finish'

It's not a dark roast by DSOL standards, but you do get the boozy finish and spices coming through. Christmas pudding in a cup! The beans used are Brazil Fazenda Pantano, El Salvador Finca Bosque Lya and Nicaragua Cerro de Jesus Natural. In case you were wondering lol


----------



## h1udd

froggystyle said:


> Find a reindeer and I can sort for you!


Out of interest, why not elves ???


----------



## froggystyle

They don't exist!


----------



## GCGlasgow

froggystyle said:


> They don't exist!


Neither does a 'God shot' but we all keep looking for it!


----------



## hotmetal

h1udd said:


> Out of interest, why not elves ???


Elf and safety innit?


----------



## froggystyle

Can we keep all discussion of the Coffee Compass beans in the relevant thread please, keep this one for general DSOL discussion.

Thanks

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27872-November-DSOL-Coffee-Compass

Mod, can you move the above two posts.


----------



## ronsil

Moved to correct thread


----------



## froggystyle

This may seem a little keen, but with the looming holiday season, i think we need to decide if we are to ask the next roaster to ship before the break, or wait it out till new year and aim for mid/late January.

Thoughts?

Mine, Delivery mid Jan suits me.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Probably mid jan would suit me too.


----------



## h1udd

I'd like it 10 days before the cc runs out


----------



## ronsil

Mid January would suit me perfectly


----------



## 7493

Mid to late January would suit me.


----------



## simontc

Im game for whenever


----------



## Rhys

Mid to late Jan would be fine for me, my cupboard is creaking


----------



## Blackstone

Mid Jan fine for me too


----------



## np123

If there's any scope for a slot on the next one I'd love that.


----------



## froggystyle

np123 said:


> If there's any scope for a slot on the next one I'd love that.


Next available full slot would be for March delivery, keep an eye out on the thread for that one, or take a guest slot for January delivery.


----------



## h1udd

Is it 1st come 1st served ... Or do current dsol members get vip treatment ... Bumped to the top, free bottle of waitrose essentials water on entry ?


----------



## froggystyle

As we pay for three months in advance then we get a reduced rate, £20/kg delivered which is a dam good price, guests pay a little more.

Can send you some tap water?


----------



## froggystyle

250g of sample beans received today, smell and look great. Might be good for the January sub!


----------



## h1udd

Tap water ?? It had better be filtered ... Don't want any of those carbonates neutralising my fruity acidic highs

edit: hang on this is dsol .. All our highs have been burnt off just before the sugar


----------



## simontc

froggystyle said:


> 250g of sample beans received today, smell and look great. Might be good for the January sub!


If they're edging towards the dark arts side of yum im game....


----------



## froggystyle

Right then, with the busy Christmas period coming up i though i would open up the guest slots now, i will leave them open till the 22nd, then the final list will be sent to the roaster for mid January delivery.

January roaster is Dark Woods Coffee based just outside Huddersfield, i had a search on the forum and couldn't see much chatter on them so thought it would be good to try someone new to us all, the roast will be a little lighter than the current Coffee Compass bean we are all getting through, figured the excess over the Christmas period would mean we would all do well from something a little lighter, but not too light, i have tried a sample and can confirm they meet the requirement.

So if you fancy a guest slot on this then please add your name below, price is £12 for 2 x 250g bags.


----------



## ronsil

Look forward to them:good:


----------



## froggystyle

Little bump for the guest list.

Dark Woods is the company, £12 for 2 x 250g to be delivered mid January.

Open till 22nd.


----------



## jtldurnall

I'll have another go. I enjoyed the last batch enormously.


----------



## jlarkin

1. jtldurnall

2. jlarkin


----------



## froggystyle

Last bump for guest slots before the list gets sent off tomorrow.


----------



## 4085

1. jtldurnall

2. jlarkin

3. dfk


----------



## simontc

Any chance I can change where my dsol gets delivered to???


----------



## froggystyle

Yes mate, pm your new details and ill advise the roaster tomorrow.


----------



## simontc

Cheers @froggystyle my pm wont send atm, pm me your email and I'll email over.


----------



## froggystyle

Is everyone ok for a mid January delivery on the last one?

Another new roaster that i am hoping will come on board with a bean that looks right up our street, and then some!


----------



## h1udd

froggystyle said:


> Is everyone ok for a mid January delivery on the last one?


do you mean Feb ?


----------



## froggystyle

errr yes, mid feb.


----------



## ronsil

I'm happy at mid-feb but in 250s please.


----------



## Blackstone

fine for me


----------



## johnealey

ok with me

John


----------



## 7493

OK with me but hopefully darker this time...


----------



## froggystyle

Might be a delay on next months delivery, the roaster I have been talking to is asking for a fair bit more then the £20/kg, delivery is pushing the price up, its a shame as the beans seem to fit the bill and its a roaster I don't think I have seen mentioned on the forum before.

So I am going to have to find another roaster, I have a couple in mind but as I like to see beans before ordering this may delay things a week or two.

I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Thanks for letting us know, it means I can order some to keep me going.


----------



## Blackstone

Are we talking end of the month delivery? Just to manage my bean supply


----------



## h1udd

My bean supply is so out of control now any delay on DSOL is a welcome one. When the latest sssss turned up I panicked "shoite !!! Where do I hide this"

ptobkrm is is there are too many roasters and beans to try ... I wonder at what point the market will saturate ?


----------



## froggystyle

At the minute i am unsure, need to speak to some more roasters, i actually tried two for this month but one didn't even bother replying, nice!

I would say aim for end of the month and ill update when i know more.


----------



## 7493

Have you tried Edgecumbes? If all else fails I'd be happy with revisiting Compass.


----------



## ronsil

Something from Compass anytime for me & it will be well priced Richard always has something new to offer


----------



## froggystyle

ok, managed to speak to another roaster today, will have a sample with me soon, fingers crossed it meets the requirement, if it does then ill open a new thread and guest slots.


----------



## johnealey

(very quietly whispers) Bolts bootleg from baytown.... if looking for ideas (apologies, was one of my favourites  )

all humour aside appreciate the effort you put into this Dave, can't be easy no matter how Martin and yourself make it appear.

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

All the hard work is froggystyle on this one . Props to him for keeping it going


----------



## Blackstone

froggystyle said:


> ok, managed to speak to another roaster today, will have a sample with me soon, fingers crossed it meets the requirement, if it does then ill open a new thread and guest slots.


hows it looking? are we about to have a new thread soon?


----------



## froggystyle

Afraid not, have some beans but i think Ron would hunt me down if i approved them....

I have asked the roaster of said beans if they can take them further or offer something else that suits the groups needs.

Hopefully some news by the end of the week.


----------



## Blackstone

happy to wait to get them right. thanks


----------



## froggystyle

Blackstone said:


> happy to wait to get them right. thanks


This is key to me, it would be easy to send anything out, and i know some didn't agree with this months beans, but for me it should not just be about the colour of the bean, i understand the darker side of life thing, but to put a colour on a bean is not really the right thing to do.

Also i have found out since taking this over, its not always easy to find roasters who like to take the roast a little further, we can keep using coffee compass, but i dont see the fun in that, its about finding new roasters that we may not have heard of before, look at the dark arts beans last year, they went down a treat, its just a shame there are not more roasters like them out there.

I keep digging, sometimes getting no reply, but i hope to find a new roaster each month who has not been used before.....

Hopefully this is the right thing for the group.


----------



## Blackstone

totally agree. whilst im sure we will all agree that the coffee compass beans were great, the whole point of the group is to try something new. otherwise we could go direct to CC ourselves.

ps appreciate all the work on this


----------



## Rhys

I'm sure there are roasters out there that can be used, it's finding them I guess. I'm also guessing that dark roasts only suit certain beans and smaller roasters will have a limited range?


----------



## hotmetal

Still remember that Baytown bootleg. I think pretty much everyone liked that. But yes, sooner or later you run out of new things to try. I'm quite impressed how long DSOL has run for, considering the brief and the ethos to try something new each month.


----------



## ronsil

froggystyle said:


> This is key to me, it would be easy to send anything out, and i know some didn't agree with this months beans, but for me it should not just be about the colour of the bean, i understand the darker side of life thing, but to put a colour on a bean is not really the right thing to do.
> 
> Also i have found out since taking this over, its not always easy to find roasters who like to take the roast a little further, we can keep using coffee compass, but i dont see the fun in that, its about finding new roasters that we may not have heard of before, look at the dark arts beans last year, they went down a treat, its just a shame there are not more roasters like them out there.
> 
> I keep digging, sometimes getting no reply, but i hope to find a new roaster each month who has not been used before.....
> 
> Hopefully this is the right thing for the group.


Absolutely agree with this.

I been involved with the DSOL since start up so I know how difficult it is to get it right

But.....when you succeed it's the greatest & well worth while.

Always prepared to wait for the best available & many thanks for the effort put in.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Seems the consensus is that we'd rather wait for a bean that your happy with @froggystyle

'In froggystle we trust'

And appreciate the effort your putting in. Thanks


----------



## Rhys

I don't mind waiting, I've got enough to keep me going for a while anyway and a stash in the deep freeze.


----------



## gcogger

froggystyle said:


> Also i have found out since taking this over, its not always easy to find roasters who like to take the roast a little further, we can keep using coffee compass, but i dont see the fun in that, its about finding new roasters that we may not have heard of before, look at the dark arts beans last year, they went down a treat, its just a shame there are not more roasters like them out there.
> 
> I keep digging, sometimes getting no reply, but i hope to find a new roaster each month who has not been used before.....


I'm just looking back at my notes to find suppliers who have made enjoyable darker roasts. If you haven't done so already, I'd suggest trying Pollards or Monsoon Estates.


----------



## froggystyle

So the roaster is for the February slot of the DSOL is Casa Espresso.

We know the roaster on the forum already but they are new to the DSOL, i had a chat to Matthew at Cup North about doing a roast for us and he seemed very keen, he has selected a bean and roast level he is confident will meet the requirement.

Time to open up guest slots for this one.

Usual rules, please add your name below, price is £12 for 2 x 250g bags delivered.

I will leave the guest slot open till Monday morning, then i need to send off details for roasting on Tuesday.

Thanks


----------



## h1udd

Good work froggy ... Appreciate the effort you've gone to


----------



## Rdl81

froggystyle said:


> So the roaster is for the February slot of the DSOL is Casa Espresso.
> 
> We know the roaster on the forum already but they are new to the DSOL, i had a chat to Matthew at Cup North about doing a roast for us and he seemed very keen, he has selected a bean and roast level he is confident will meet the requirement.
> 
> Time to open up guest slots for this one.
> 
> Usual rules, please add your name below, price is £12 for 2 x 250g bags delivered.
> 
> I will leave the guest slot open till Monday morning, then i need to send off details for roasting on Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks


1-rdl81


----------



## bronc

1. rdl81

2. bronc

Not sure if this is open for guests?


----------



## ronsil

Yes no problem


----------



## froggystyle

@bronc, i will need to confirm postage for you due to living in Bulgaria.

Can you please PM me with full address and ill come back to you.

Thanks


----------



## bronc

That shouldn't be an issue. I use a forwarding address in the UK (based in London).


----------



## froggystyle

ahh ok, send me the details anyway as i need to order first thing monday morning and any delays will mean no beans!


----------



## AMCD300

I'm in...

1. rdl81

2. bronc

3. AMCD300


----------



## Darenf

AMCD300 said:


> I'm in...
> 
> 1. rdl81
> 
> 2. bronc
> 
> 3. AMCD300
> 
> 4. Darenf


----------



## MarkT

Please could I join in too







)

1. rdl81

2. bronc

3. AMCD300

4. Darenf

5. Markt


----------



## froggystyle

Little weekend bump for guest slots, roaster is Casa Espresso, price is £12.50 for 2 x 250g bags delivered.

List will close first thing Monday morning so we can send off, pay invoice all ready for roasting on Tuesday.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Thanks froggystyle, was just wondering when this would be sent but timing should be good for me. looking forward to trying it.


----------



## ronsil

Looking forward to it


----------



## froggystyle

I would imagine they will post by Wednesday so fingers crossed beans land and of the week.

I'll open the thread Monday when I know more.


----------



## MSM

Lets turn to the dark side for a change...









1. rdl81

2. bronc

3. AMCD300

4. Darenf

5. Markt

6. MSM


----------



## Blackstone

are we still on for this week?


----------



## froggystyle

Have just chased...

Slight issue, couldn't get 250g bags, could only get them in 500g bags.


----------



## froggystyle

Im still drinking the dark trees blend.... Need to man up and drink more coffee!


----------



## h1udd

Me too .... My excuse is I have been ill, but I now have open a couple of going stale beans and now my own roast, I need a coffee van to sell this stuff


----------



## MarkT

froggystyle said:


> Have just chased...
> 
> Slight issue, couldn't get 250g bags, could only get them in 500g bags.


I'm ok with that. My fresh beans supply is getting low. I need to buy some backups. Lol


----------



## AMCD300

MarkT said:


> I'm ok with that. My fresh beans supply is getting low. I need to buy some backups. Lol


Me too - however it comes. I will just not sleep for a while!


----------



## ronsil

Hoping the Beans will arrive,as arranged, before March comes in☕


----------



## johnealey

froggystyle said:


> Im still drinking the dark trees blend.... Need to man up and drink more coffee!





h1udd said:


> Me too .... My excuse is I have been ill, but I now have open a couple of going stale beans and now my own roast, I need a coffee van to sell this stuff


Eat them if all else fails









John


----------



## froggystyle

My problem is I am only on the boat a few mornings per week so don't get to fire the rocket ip as much as I would like.... Factor in i have stopped drinking coffee at work means 2kg lasts a long time...

Roll on 9 weeks time when I get to pull shots all day long!


----------



## grumpydaddy

johnealey said:


> Eat them if all else fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Does that solve the problem or will he just be producing a form of poor man's Kopi Luwak?


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hi guys just to let you know that the beans have been roasted, packed and posted. I hope you enjoy them


----------



## GCGlasgow

Looking forward to them!


----------



## AMCD300

Casa_Espresso said:


> Hi guys just to let you know that the beans have been roasted, packed and posted. I hope you enjoy them


Thanks very much - can't wait.


----------



## Rhys

Are they coming in 250g bags this time


----------



## MSM

Looking forward to trying these


----------



## Rdl81

Mine arrived this morning nice package some info on the beans as well


----------



## h1udd

whoo hoo, they have arrived


----------



## froggystyle

Yep, mine also.


----------



## MarkT

Mine came in a box, very impressed. So how long are we resting it for then guys?


----------



## MSM

Mine also arrived and I will probably open the bag on Monday.


----------



## ronsil

Suggestions for resting times came on the packaging


----------



## MarkT

Lol. Should have read the packaging properly. Sorry guys, lol. Took it off the postman and came out to work. Lol


----------



## bronc

Just received an email from my forwarding service that the package arrived. Should be with me in Bulgaria in a week and in the meantime I'll be reading your comments and recipes here


----------



## froggystyle

Nicely rested for you then !


----------



## froggystyle

Right!

As the three months subs have ended its time to start getting numbers for the next three months.

I will not be taking part in the sub as i will have the roaster set up soon somewhere and need to be paying attention to my own roasts for a while.

But, if you want in then please add your name for a slot, plus how many kgs you want each month.

Same ol rules..

£60 paid in one go

This is for a 3 month subscription

Each month the participating roaster will send 1kg to each member.

Guest slots will be open when the roaster is chosen.


----------



## h1udd

I am afraid I am dropping out for the next one as well ... for exactly the same reasons, I cant drink 1kg of beans + SSSSS + my own roasts .... something has got to give and its not going to be my stomach lining


----------



## 7493

I'm dropping out too. I'm missing my usual beans and I have a couple of other roasters I want to try.

Many thanks to Froggy and MrBoots2U for all the hard work organizing!


----------



## Blackstone

got a feeling this isnt going to happen









1. blackstone 1.5kg


----------



## ronsil

If we go ahead I'll take a kilo in 250s

1. blackstone 1.5kg

2. ronsil 1 kg


----------



## MarkT

I'm afraid I'm gonna have to pass on the sub as well as I need to get through this 3 kg from Rave. Lol.

I did have the intention of signing up in Feb. However now I have surplus of beans coming out of everywhere. Lol.

Many thanks for your hard work Dave and Martin.

I will be keeping an eye out and signing up for guest slots.


----------



## shuikit

1. blackstone 1.5kg

2. ronsil 1 kg

3. shuikit 1 kg


----------



## Flaminglip

I'd be up for this if it's happening. Have been getting into some darker roasts more recently since I tried Dark Arts ...

1. blackstone 1.5kg

2. ronsil 1 kg

3. shuikit 1 kg

4. flaminglip 1 kg


----------



## dwalsh1

If you like a dark roast try these. apologies if posted in the wrong thread. I mentioned this blend to dfk41 however he's off the caffeine at the moment (I think)

https://www.edgcumbes.co.uk/shop/hand-roasted-coffee-beans/dark-side-of-the-edge/


----------



## GaryG

When will this be open again?


----------



## madaetihw

GaryG said:


> When will this be open again?


I'll be up for this if it happens again


----------



## igm45

I did try to get this going but didn't get all that much interest


----------



## GaryG

igm45 said:


> I did try to get this going but didn't get all that much interest


How many do we need?


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> I did try to get this going but didn't get all that much interest


You worked crazy hard to get the beans to me. If you do something like that bean again (and you can be bothered) i'll be up for a kg or so. It really was delicious.


----------



## kennyboy993

I'd be in img - drinking a little more caffeinated these days


----------



## GaryG

kennyboy993 said:


> I'd be in img - drinking a little more caffeinated these days


Picking up the pace !!


----------



## Dane

I will give it a whirl


----------



## igm45

Expressions of interest here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=561815


----------



## joe07768

Please let me know if the chance to buy this comes back again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

